
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (August 2014) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work.
Please use this format<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Resume:
  Email:</code></pre>
======
wicker
Location: Portland, Oregon

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Embedded systems from circuit schematics, component selection,
board layout, assembly, soldering, testing to writing code for
microcontrollers (embedded OS or bare metal), and FPGAs. C/C++, Assembly,
MATLAB/Simulink, Python. Also VHDL and Verilog for FPGAs.

Resume: upon request

Email: jeh.wicker@gmail.com

Website: [http://jennerhanni.net](http://jennerhanni.net)

Github: [http://github.com/wicker](http://github.com/wicker)

I have a Master's in Electrical and Computer Engineering. I much prefer
systems integration or full-stack stuff where there are lots of pieces to go
together. My recent work has been putting IR and visible camera cores together
in an aircraft camera housing with custom microcontroller and FPGA-carrying
boards; the code is writing C and VHDL to output blended video so the pilot
can see at night and through light fog.

All my work experience has been in aviation: avionics technician, aircraft
homebuilding, writing quadcopter stability code, modeling UAV payload systems
at a drone manufacturer, and building hardware for 12-foot rockets that stream
video and data to the ground during flight over wifi.
[http://psas.pdx.edu/](http://psas.pdx.edu/)

I would prefer work in aviation or on mobile robot platforms. I've messed
around with building and control of an underwater robot.

I'm looking for either contract work that's remote and part-time or for a
full-time on-site position. I just want a job where I can geek out while
making a tangible product.

------
rymanalo
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Within California

Technologies: Objective-C (XCode/iOS), JavaScript (Node.js), Ruby (RoR), PHP,
HTML5, CSS3 (Full-Stack)

Resume:
[http://rymanalo.github.io/RManalo_Resume.pdf](http://rymanalo.github.io/RManalo_Resume.pdf)

Email: ryan.manalo@alum.berkeley.edu

I was part of the first Web Development Immersive course in General Assembly's
San Francisco location. I was immediately hired as a Web Developer in Burbank,
CA. I believe I am still a growing developer. I am looking for my next new
challenge, whether it is a new tech skills to learn (I am a quick learner) or
a challenging problem to solve, I am ready to hit the ground running. I am
looking for a Junior to Mid-level position. As a side project, I am creating a
native iOS version
([https://github.com/rymanalo/goodfood_iOS](https://github.com/rymanalo/goodfood_iOS))
of a Web app that some friends and I created
([http://goodfoodwdi.herokuapp.com/](http://goodfoodwdi.herokuapp.com/))

When I am not coding, I can be seen at the gym lifting weights or running
around the block. I am friendly and I have a sense of humor. I enjoy working
with others and actually being friends with my coworkers outside of the job
(I'm always down for a beer or a cup of coffee after work!)

------
chrismorgan
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: preferably

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Rust (I’m the author of its HTTP libraries), Python, Django,
HTTP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, plus plenty more. Generalist, but one who makes
sure to learn his tools thoroughly.

Resume:
[http://chrismorgan.info/resume.html](http://chrismorgan.info/resume.html)

Email: me@chrismorgan.info

I enjoy work at all levels; backend, frontend, precise usability details, deep
in the bowels of algorithms, metaprogramming where reasonable, web and non-web
(but mostly web)—it’s all great fun.

I’m very much interested in improving the state of web development, something
I’m pursuing in my spare time and why I’m using Rust; I’m speaking at Strange
Loop later this year on the topic: [https://thestrangeloop.com/sessions/fast-
secure-safe-the-web...](https://thestrangeloop.com/sessions/fast-secure-safe-
the-web...). With my goals in this way, I’m very much interested in learning
new tools and new paradigms.

If you happen to be interested in talking to me in person, I’m planning to be
in SF later this month and probably for a few days after Strange Loop
(mid–September).

------
mooreds
Location: Boulder, CO, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: java, javascript, php, pentaho kettle, sql, perl, bash, APIs (I
know, not precisely a technology), varnish, cordova

Resume: [http://www.mooreds.com/Dan-Moore-current-
resume.pdf](http://www.mooreds.com/Dan-Moore-current-resume.pdf) /
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mooreds](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mooreds)

Email: linkedin@mooreds.com

Update: I see people are adding more information at the bottom of their
comment. So. I've been developing on the web from the database all the way
through HTML and CSS for over a decade. Only unix technologies (no .NET
experience). I love solving business problems--one of my last projects at work
was automating some key business infrastructure around invoices and
accounting. I'm looking for contract work as I want some extra flexibility for
my family.

~~~
davidw
How is the tech employment situation in that area? My wife and I are
considering moving there.

~~~
Xorlev
Denver, CO here. Very good, it's hard not to find a job if you're halfway
competent.

~~~
davidw
I'm more interested in smaller towns: Boulder and Ft. Collins in particular,
if anyone has anything to say about those. Denver's a bit big for my tastes.
Thanks though!

~~~
evro
Denver here. I'm not sure about Ft. Collins, but Boulder does have a decent
startup culture and while I currently work in Denver, I have seen a lot of
companies located in Boulder that sparked my interest. A few companies have
either moved to Denver or opened a second location in Denver for convenience
though. A lot of developers I know make the commute from Boulder to Denver,
but with traffic it can be a pain.

------
Navarr
Location: Cleveland, OH (Am in process of relocating from Toledo-area)

Remote: More than willing.

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment, sorry.

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, HTML, JavaScript, CSS. Front & Backend stuff, git,
svn, Java, Android. Tiny bit of Node.JS.

Resume: [http://goo.gl/LsA1Mh](http://goo.gl/LsA1Mh) (Unedited - For specific
companies I would prune this information for the most relevant stuff)

Email: me@navarr.me

I consider myself "full stack" but I am technically missing the bit where you
use Redis or something between the web and the sql. I'm around a mid-level
developer, I believe, and I prefer working in PHP with experience in Yii 1,
Zend 1, Yii 2, and Zend 2. However, I'm a very quick learner. At my current
job I commit myself to code reviews (via Stash pull-request) and Agile
Methodologies (Internal variant of SCRUM).

I'm very passionate about proper database structures, realtime technologies,
and excellent Android design.

Shoot me an email mentioning Hacker News and I'll make sure to respond to it.
Thanks for your time :)

------
p-squared
Location: Wisconsin; actively looking to relocate to a warmer climate.

Remote: No.

Willing to relocate: Yes, please.

Technologies: C++, C, Python, OCaml, Verilog, bus analyzers, JTAG debuggers,
o-scopes, and whatever else gets the job done.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4aVktLek0w0bnRDLVZlTTRCX1U...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4aVktLek0w0bnRDLVZlTTRCX1U/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: wi.is.cold@gmail.com

I'm a software engineering generalist, but my skills run pretty deep in both
systems engineering and embedded programming. I'm comfortable working at any
level from handful-of-KB bare-metal microcontrollers to Linux kernel drivers
to complex multithreaded application design, and I enjoy the variety of
working in multiple domains.

My most extensive experience is in block storage peripherals. I've written
drivers for a variety of storage protocols and I've designed and built the
software architecture for products that move data from storage device A to
storage device B at improbably high speeds. But I'm not really looking to get
pinned down as a "block storage guy," and would prefer to branch out in a
different direction and learn some new technologies along the way. Maybe you
have something interesting?

I'm not really looking for yet-another-web-startup opportunities. An
attractive position will have challenging problems to solve, a meaningful
product to deliver, and a team of smart engineers getting it done. It might
involve a physical hardware component, but that's not a requirement. If you
are building something on a Node stack, you should be prepared for me to not
take you seriously.

Bonus points for use of functional programming languages with strong static
type systems.

------
jitl

      Location: Berkeley/San Francisco 
      Remote: no thanks
      Willing to relocate: no thanks
      Technologies: front-end, security, scripting langs, golang, *NIX administration, Docker
      Resume: http://jake.teton-landis.org/resume.pdf
      Email: just.1.jake@gmail.com
      GitHub: https://github.com/justjake 
    

I like nerd shit.

------
lygi
Location: Columbus, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python, Numpy/Scipy/Matplotlib, Numerical Analysis, Mathematical
Physics, LaTeX, git

Learning: Javascript/Node.js, SQL, Julia

Email: l@lygi.me

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lymgill](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lymgill)

Applied mathematician with a deep affection for coding and geophysics. This
past May I wrapped up my M.S. in math; my thesis focused on developing and
solving a mathematical problem in glaciology (thesis:
[http://www.lygi.me/thesis.pdf);](http://www.lygi.me/thesis.pdf\);) my
coursework and research focused on numerical analysis and PDE's. Looking for
interesting problems where I can leverage my math background, bonus points if
the phrase "free-boundary problem" comes up.

------
srom
Hi! 24 y.o with an entrepreneurial spirit, just graduated from UCL (MSc Web
Science and Big Data Analytics)

I have 2 years experience in web development in Python and Java, working both
on App Engine and AWS.

I am willing to work on:

    
    
      - Data analysis (Python and R)
    
      - Machine learning (recommender systems, sentiment analysis)
    
      - Web development (Full stack Python Java Golang && HTML CSS Javascript)
    
      - MVP App development (Hybrid apps with phonegap)
    

\---

Location: London

Remote: Would consider

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Golang, Python (django, flask), Java, Javascript (jQuery,
angularjs), HTML, CSS, R. AWS (EC2, cloudsearch, S3), App Engine.

Resume: [http://romainstrock.com](http://romainstrock.com)

Email: contact [at] romainstrock.com

------
cottonseed
Location: Cambridge/Boston, MA, Remote: Yes, Relocate: No

Technologies: mathematics, oo and functional programming, C, C++, assembly,
Python, Django, programming language theory, algorithms, compiler design,
computer architecture, computational algebra.

Interest include, but not limited to: internet security and privacy, formal
methods, hardware design and hardware design tools.

Resume: [http://cseed.us/resume.pdf](http://cseed.us/resume.pdf)

Email: cotton@alum.mit.edu

PhD in mathematics, co-founder or early employee of multiple startups (web,
big data, compilers). Not look for a job per se, but for the right opportunity
or collaborators. If my experience or interests overlap with yours, get in
touch.

~~~
cottonseed
24 hour stats: 143 resume downloads, 0 emails. Time to revise the resume.

~~~
justplay
I guess here you're the only MIT student and you been over qualified.

That might be the reason why no one contacted you.

------
Hario

      Location: Boston
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Enthusiastically
      Technologies: R, data modeling, experimentation, and visualization. Python (Flask). Javascript. Linux and shell scripting.
      Resume: saharmassachi.com/resume
      Email: sahar@vlwc.org
    

I'm looking for something worthy to join up with full-time. I'm founded an app
startup, worked as a data scientist at Wikipedia, and organized consumers at
an international corporate accountability NGO.

My interests are in undermining the power of unaccountable entrenched
organizations, full-spectrum data science, and working in a genuine and
friendly environment.

------
shijie

      Location: Salt Lake City
    
      Remote: No  
    
      Willing to relocate: Get me outta here
    
      Technologies: Python/Django, JavaScript/AngularJS, Ionic, 
      SQL/NoSQL, HTML, CSS, Celery, some Obj-C/iOS
    
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/pub/james-rasmussen/22/459/5ab
    
      Email: jamesrasmus@gmail.com
    

I love creating, abstracting, building the "how did they do that??" projects,
and working on a team. I learn rapidly, I'm a generalist, and I get stuff
done. I like fruit snacks, and climbing. Relocation to the Bay Area or NYC
preferred.

------
mchizek
Location: Chicago, IL Remote: Preferably not Willing to relocate: Possibly
Technologies: Java, JS/HTML/CSS, Python, *nix, Bash, Fortran Email: mchizek at
gmail dot com

I have a background in physical science (PhD in astrophysics), and learned
programming and data visualization working with atmospheric simulations and
NASA mission datasets.

I have six months of experience working as a software engineer at a
consultancy where I learned and worked on a little bit of everything,
primarily on JVM based web applications.

I love learning new things, and I learn quickly!

Please send me an email if you are interested in chatting!

------
jorams

      Location: Netherlands, near Zwolle
      Remote: Possible
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Common Lisp, Web (including PHP and WordPress), Java. Basic knowledge of a bunch more. On the list of things to learn are things like Haskell, Erlang and OCaml.
      Resume: --
      Email: i+hn@joram.io
    

I'm a student currently inbetween my first and second year, strongly doubting
whether or not I should continue or if finding a job is a better option. (I
strongly prefer learning things myself and am not too fond of the direction of
the program.)

------
jonawesomegreen
Location: Charlottetown, PE. Canada.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Maybe.

Technologies: C, C++, PHP, Drupal, Python, Puppet. Solr, Linux. And much more.
Keen interest in Continuous integration. Love new technology. Enjoy learning
and building new tools and technology.

Resume:

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jonathangreen](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jonathangreen)

[http://jonathangreen.ca/files/resume.pdf](http://jonathangreen.ca/files/resume.pdf)

[http://github.com/jonathangreen](http://github.com/jonathangreen)

Email: root@jonathangreen.ca

------
itskathuria

      Location: London, UK
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes. Bonus if job is located in California.
    
      Technologies: Objective-C, Ruby, GIT
      Resume: 
    
      First Class - Bachelor of Science with Honours Computer Science from Kingston University.
    
      The Interest Network – Squirrel Product Engineer – May ’14 | August ‘14
      My time at The Interest Network saw me rewrite their existing app, Squirrel, from ground up. The backend, which was previously reliant on a BaaS was also written from scratch in Ruby and eventually deployed on Heroku. Other responsibilities included designing the backend architecture, ensuring authentication security, creating an API and creating a delightful iOS experience which would, in turn, work in conjunction with the aforementioned API.
    
    
      the Other Media – Junior iOS Developer – September ’12 – March ‘13.
      My experience at The Other Media was my first in an agency environment. My responsibilities included transforming most of the existing sports apps to be iPhone 5 friendly and squashing any existing or newly discovered bugs. I also built reusable wrappers that were used internally inside multiple applications including one focused on the Store Kit framework. Occasionally, I would help build smaller parts of the interfaces used in the apps. This placement was very much a learning experience and where I gained most of my iOS Dev knowledge.
    
      Email: rehat [at] kathuria [dot] me

------
rjcantrell
Location: Currently, Atlanta, Georgia. Ideally, Boulder, Colorado.

Remote: Absolutely.

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location. Seattle, Portland, Vegas, and
other west coast cities appeal to me. Worried about going broke in San
Francisco.

Technologies: C#, ASP .Net, MVC, WebAPI, REST, MVVM, WPF, AWS, F#, Matlab, R,
Java, millions of others from consulting years ;)

Resume: available upon request

Email: rj+jobs@rjcantrell.com

Hi! I'm RJ and I feel that whatever's worth doing is worth doing AWESOMELY.
For the last 2.5 years, I've been re-training in data science and using those
skills (plus those gained in some simple ML research projects from college) to
help write a fully-automated money-lending application, as well as the
financial model under it (informed by hundreds of data points gathered from
dozens of sources), and the distibuted, scalable systems which integrate with
third-party APIs to gather that data, and the website that exposes it to the
world. I'm pretty awesome, but worked with enough geniuses to stay humble,
showing me how much more there is to learn and how much more awesome we can
all help each other to become.

I like brains (real and artificial), so my current side projects are to record
and analyze brain-wave data from an EEG, and to build a neural-network-based
genetic algorithm to power a Street Fighter AI. That last one may be a bit
overzealous, but it's where my interest lies.

------
adityab

      Location: Germany
      Remote: Good to have
      Willing to relocate: In/around Berlin, yes. Otherwise, depends on the offer.
      Technologies: Javascript (frontend and serverside), C++, Qt, browser APIs, MongoDB (more in the CV)
    

Resume:
[http://adityabhatt.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/mycv.pdf](http://adityabhatt.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/mycv.pdf)

Email: aditya@bhatts.org

Looking for companies that write technically interesting software, ideally in
the technology business.

I am a generalist and most of my work is reviewable and open source, some of
which is on Github [1]. I do not marry myself to a specific framework or
stack, but currently use Javascript primarily. I can occasionally do the long
hours stretch but prefer a good work-like balance and enjoy my time off. I can
work without ego issues and with a cool head.

I have a bunch of good experience in designing document editing systems from
scratch, and have special experience in writing eventually consistent
collaborative editing tools using OT, being one of the primary developers of
WebODF [2].

I can write a rich collaborative editing engine for you, but cannot properly
live-code in a collabedit interview session - if you can understand that and
trust my open source experience, email me and we can talk.

[1] [http://github.com/adityab](http://github.com/adityab) [2]
[http://webodf.org/](http://webodf.org/)

------
rycho

      Location: Pittsburgh, PA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, javascript, HTML, CSS, SQL, Git, Linux
      Resume: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_n1lBazyaQQLW9mODd6Q3Rkczg/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: its.matthew.c@gmail.com
    

I've been an admin for 8 years and I'm looking to write code full-time.
Looking for a junior position where I could put my Python skills to use,
preferably doing back-end web stuff.

------
MadMoogle
Location: Middle of nowhere New York State Remote: yes! Willing to relocate:
to anywhere rural or any city with an easy commute to a rural area
Technologies: Javascript, nodejs, angularjs, jquery, PHP, mysql, Java, C#
Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=29204218](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=29204218),
[http://lj3.me/webdev](http://lj3.me/webdev) Email: lylejantzi3rd@gmail.com

I am and have been a technology agnostic web engineer for the past 10 years.
I've worked for large companies and startups alike working on projects as
diverse as B2B marketplaces and online video games, some of which have brought
in millions of dollars in revenue.

I'm open to both full time and freelance/contract web development positions.
Most of my attention has been on Javacript and HTML5 recently, but I'm always
willing to learn something new, as long as it provides a practical improvement
over what I'm currently using.

Some of my other interests include services integration, tooling, creating
compelling product features and getting the job done. I've been known to
implement product features starting at the database and moving my way through
the various layers and systems until the feature is done. I don't like
delaying a frontend feature because I'm waiting on the backend team to expose
a simple endpoint. If it's something I can do myself, I just do it.

Feel free to shoot me an email. I'm happy to have a conversation about what
you're working on and how I can best contribute.

------
ammmir
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: node.js, Objective-C, Cocoa (Mac & iOS), Elixir/Erlang, Ruby on
Rails, Swift, C#/.NET, Go, Python, Lua; and PostgreSQL, Redis, Riak, MongoDB,
CouchDB, Docker, RabbitMQ, AMQP

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/amirmalik](https://www.linkedin.com/in/amirmalik)
and [https://www.pilvy.com](https://www.pilvy.com) and
[https://github.com/ammmir](https://github.com/ammmir)

Email: amir at amirmalik dot net

About me:

I'm a software engineer with 8 years of experience, of which I've spent the
past four consulting. Now, I'd like to get away from the hectic consulting
lifestyle :) I'm fairly language-agnostic, as I believe in using the right
tool for the right job, but I'm excited about Elixir, Objective-C/Swift, Go,
and hybrid application stacks.

I'm looking for a product engineering role or a similar full-stack position
where I can contribute both on the frontend and backend. I've been learning
design on the side, and it would be great to put those skills to use. I'm
interested in products revolving around mobile, collaboration, messaging, B2B,
SaaS, etc.

I have a lot more we can discuss about, so email me if interested. Thanks for
looking!

P.S. At this time, I'm interested in more established companies (i.e. with a
shipped product, and ~20+ employees).

------
JoshuaJBerk
Hello, everyone! Joshua Berk here.

Current Location: Brooklyn, NY

Remote: N/A but ... yes?

Willing to relocate: Of course! Preference: Pacific Northwest or SF, but
totally open to international also.

Technologies: JS / HTML / CSS, Git, Python/Ruby (casually)

Github: [http://www.github.com/joshuajberk](http://www.github.com/joshuajberk)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5fEmAwkq3NhLVU4WE15Ty1BRGM](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5fEmAwkq3NhLVU4WE15Ty1BRGM)

Email: joshua.j.berk@gmail.com

Self-taught, can read/understand any code, but I'm seeking a Product-related
role (dev advocate, associate product/project manager, etc.) Biz-degree,
previously in Ads @ Google. Big surprise: I'm super interested in all the sexy
stuff (crypto-economics, quant-health, VR, drones). Design-oriented user-
focused mindset and understand distribution/monetization very well. Love
playing with data-viz (d3.js). Boundless curiosity + enthusiasm -- super
friendly and a great teammate in/out of office. Just returned from 5-months
backpacking Southeast Asia. Cyclist. Consider me the glue that holds different
teams, roles, and partners together. My only criteria: an awesome team and an
ambitious vision; a place I can learn, grow, and work 150%. Say hello!
Questions: joshua (dot) j (dot) berk (at) gmail (dot) com :)

Also, PGP:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/pk9/jjb](https://s3.amazonaws.com/pk9/jjb)

------
3ddoctorwhere
Location: Israel, hoping to relocate to a country with an english-speaking
population.

Remote: Yes. Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies (languages and frameworks): C++, C, C#, Python, Matlab, OpenCV.
Have worked with many other technologies - including various languages (obj-c,
Java, javascript), Azure, Android, iOS, SQL, MongoDB - but these are the
keywords I prefer the most.

Email: 3ddoctorwhere@gmail.com

Resume: Currently working as a 2nd developer in a small startup and an MSc
student of mathematics in the field of 3D reconstruction.

I am interested in great software design - I have 8 years of software
engineering experience and have been the lead of a few commercial software
projects in different environments, from the design stage to production.

I am interested in problems where extensive knowledge and understanding are
needed and stackoverflow isn't enough - especially if the problems require
deep mathematical skills.

I make a habit of acquiring new skills and knowledge by reading various
sites/blogs, attending tech meetups and occasionally contributing to open-
source and tech Q&A sites.

I am also interested in tinkering, and have been creating hobby projects with
techie friends using Arduino controlling physical objects and computer vision.

I am currently looking anonymously, and will provide more information after
initial contact.

------
xvedejas
This is probably a stretch, posting this on HN, but I'm looking for a Chemical
Engineering or Bioengineering internship for next summer. It can have a coding
component, but I'd like the primary job to be engineering.

    
    
      Location: Pasadena, California
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Anywhere in California
      Resume: Email me and I'll send it to you (even if you're just curious/not hiring)
      Email: xander@caltech.edu

------
dmunoz
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada.

Remote: Yes, but a physical location is preferred.

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity. I would prefer to stay in
Canada, but am not against farther relocation.

Technologies: Preference for low level, backend work: C, C++, Java, Ruby,
Python, Erlang. Intermediate knowledge of: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery.

Resume: Upon request.

Email: dmunoz_hn at outlook.com

About me:

I have a B.Sc. from the University of British Columbia. My major was computer
science.

I am a recent graduate/entry level/junior candidate. I have taken some time
off since graduating to help with a family health issue, but have used the
opportunity to improve my skills both professionally and in my hobbies.

I have made code available for both personal and school projects on my
website.

My HN alias is a pseudonym. Upon contact, I can make myself available through
email, irc, and phone. Please include a little about the opportunity when
making contact. I will reply in either case, but if I wouldn't feel
comfortable in the roll I will let you know quickly.

Please only contact me if you're looking for an entry level/junior developer.
Within reason, I'm willing to prove my skills in some manner outside of the
normal interview process. I'm looking for experience of any kind, from short-
term contract work to full time employment.

------
pmiller2
Location: Bay Area, CA. Prefer BART accessible workplaces.

Remote: Probably not

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django (backend), C, Mongodb, LaTeX, git, and a tiny bit
of Ruby/Rails

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/8s9b39mxbxa1ioc/resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/8s9b39mxbxa1ioc/resume.pdf)

Email: pwmiller74@yahoo.com

I'm looking for a junior/mid level dev job at a not-too-large but not-too-
small company I can make my home. Ideally, you'd have an engineering team of
at least 5-10 people and a product that is bringing in money (even if you're
not profitable).

I'm open to different languages and frameworks, provided you can give me time
to ramp up on unfamiliar technologies.

My previous experience (1.5 years) is with a small hardware company writing
software for manufacturing and testing fiber optic switches. I've been off
work for a while due to some medical issues, but I'm as sharp as ever and
ready to get back on the horse. If you're a web company, I'd prefer to work in
a more backend focused area. Outside of web dev, I'm open to pretty much
anything.

Send me an email and I'll definitely get back to you. :) I'm very willing to
do technical/programming challenges if it looks like we might be a good fit.

------
sidmitra
Location: Delhi

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, Angular, Docker, Chef, Ansible, AWS, Golang, Clojure

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del @@@@@@gmail.com

------
thmorton
Location: Oregon

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: Absolutely.

Technologies: C, C++, Java, Python, R, SQL, and standard bioinformatics tools
are my primary tools at the moment, but I have fluency in other technologies
as well (primarily webdev and embedded).

Resume: [http://potato.basementserver.org/taj/TajMorton-
Resume.pdf](http://potato.basementserver.org/taj/TajMorton-Resume.pdf) and
[http://potato.basementserver.org/taj/TajMorton-
AcademicResum...](http://potato.basementserver.org/taj/TajMorton-
AcademicResume.pdf) (depending on if you prefer industry-style or academic CV-
style)

Email: tajmorton @ gmail

What: I'm looking primarily for opportunities for software engineering within
the life sciences. I'm currently finishing up my MS in Computer Science, with
an emphasis on Machine Learning and Bioinformatics. I'm open to both industry
(especially startup!) and more traditional academic/research institute
opportunities. In addition to machine learning and bioinformatics work, I also
enjoy low-level embedded development, and would be interested in biomedical
devices (and the like) as well. I'd love to hear from you!

------
ptomato
Location: Vancouver, WA

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes, but not to Cali

Technologies: Ruby/Rails & associated, primarily. *SQL, &c. Have probably
played with some of everything. Backend preference but can do front-end.
Interested in doing more mobile but don't currently have much experience with
it.

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2177102/resume.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2177102/resume.pdf)

Email: victor@luft.io

GH: @victorluft

------
devb0x

      Location: South Africa
      Remote: Yes please. 
    
      Im looking at remote contract work, few hours a week. 
    
      Willing to relocate: Sure.
      Technologies:
    
               16 years experience in Software design and development
               Team lead skills, client skills, can write a spec, integrate systems.
               
               .NET, c#, ado.net, windows dev, sql server. I lost touch of asp.net as it got too crazy and stopped being fun. I now dig java, jersey, jax-rs, java web apps for web. 
    
               php, python, html, js, mysql, curl, scp, bash, ssh, setup a tunnel.
    
               linux (centos, debian), windows server
    
               apache, whm, cpanel, jetty
    
               Release management, ci, some simple ansible
               
               Can do java Jax-RS in jersey, java web apps, java windows services, rabbitmq, jdbc, maven. 
    
              
      Resume: 
    
                Ask to see my full resume. But you'd have to be serious and email me from your company email address. I don't just send resumes out whilly nilly.
    
      Email:

ihazthecodez@gmail.com

You got the budget I got the skills. Oh and you can trust me on your server,
big guys do.

------
araes
Location: Alabama

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Competent Tech: Perl (Regex), Fortran, Javascript, HTML, C++, C, Linux Admin
{HPC/Supercomputing, PBS, Map/Reduce, Ubuntu / Redhat, Awk, (c|tc|ba)sh},
Python, Android (SDK/NDK), Photoshop (6.0-CS5), Flash (AS 1.0-3.0), MATLAB,
FFMpeg, VB (Excel)

Competent Disciplines: Computational Fluid Dynamics (Coding, CAD, Setup, Vis,
ect..), Aerospace {US Agency work, planning, design, contracting, assembly,
test, validation, ops, propulsion/acoustics/vib/aero/thermal, in-space
(chemical, electrical, nuclear, solar, micro)}, 3D printing (PP/PLA/ABS
extrude, StereoLitho, Grain Bed Laser Sinter, Inkjet UV/Sinter), Procedural
Content Generation
([http://www.arrowoforder.com/](http://www.arrowoforder.com/)), Probabilistic
Learning (Super/unsuper, tiered, NN, distributed N-body analogs), Hardware
(selection, purchase, assembly, manufacture, test, validate), Micro-
controllers {Arduino (UNO, Nano, Lilypad))}, Control Systems (Linear, Arms,
Walking, Ballistics)

Familiar Techs: JQuery, Ruby, After Effects, Assembly, PHP, SQL, Java, LaTeX,
Control Theory (Fuzzy), Crypto (One Time, Integer Factor, Discrete Log,
Elliptic Curve, Attacks (brute, various plaintexts, side-channel (machine
power/computation statistics, leaks, metadata, pattern recognition,
social[sneaky/hose], "see Learning above"))

Mgmt: 30+ people contracts, 2-50+ person projects, hire/fire, multi-layer .gov
projects (Agency/Program/Project/Team interactions), BD/Proposals, Office
Suite, MS Project

Resume: Ask

Email: gabriel.putnam@gmail.com

------
Aaronneyer
Location: Varies (Currently between Cleveland, OH/Oxford, OH/San Francisco,
CA)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Temporarily, but needs to be remote longterm.

Technologies: Ruby. Rails, mostly backend, a bit of frontend. JS. Python. Git,
vim + the usual Unix dev environment.

Resume: [http://neyer.io/resume.pdf](http://neyer.io/resume.pdf)

Email: aaron@neyer.io

I'm a student at Case Western currently finishing up my last year. I've done
Rails development at MIM Software and causes.com, and was an SRE at Google,
developing mainly in Python and Java, with a bit of Ruby as well. At Case,
I've helped to run ACM and Hacker Society, putting on conferences and
hackathons to get more students actively developing on their own personal
projects.

After graduation, I'm planning to travel the world, and am looking for a job
with flexibility in where I can work so that I can accomplish that. I'd be
especially interested in somewhere where I would get to work with data
(Crawling, mining, processing, etc...) or with Quantified Self, which is my
current passion (Currently developing a personal website to centralize a lot
of my data to better quantify my life).

------
samelawrence
Location: Atlanta

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS/HTML/CSS

Resume: [http://www.scribd.com/doc/31551151/Sam-E-Lawrence-
Resume](http://www.scribd.com/doc/31551151/Sam-E-Lawrence-Resume)

Email: selbrit@gmail.com

I'm happily employed full-time, so I'm not looking for a "job job". I'm
looking to help on smaller projects where I can continue developing my self-
education in front-end webdev. I prefer to use Git, and my skill level is such
that I can probably only tackle small front-end tasks at this point, but those
are sometimes the sorts of things that a developer doesn't want to have to
grind through on a project. I currently contribute to OSS as I am able
([https://github.com/samelawrence](https://github.com/samelawrence)), but
would also like to take on some paid work if anyone needs a bit of help on
something. I could also build out some simple single page sites or apps to
host up on GitHub Pages, if someone needs something very simple (like a
landing page for an idle domain, or a simple bio/info page for a family member
of business). Thanks!

------
cmacweb
Location: North Shore/Boston, Massachusetts area

Remote: Absolutely

Willing to relocate: Not able to at the moment

Technologies: Javascript, Python/Django, Node.js, Backbone.js, Ruby/Rails,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, some Angular.js and Ember.js

Resume: Please see my website (cmacweb.com) - shoot me an email if you'd like
a hard-copy

Email: cmacweb1 <at> gmail <dot> com

Mostly self-taught full-stack web developer with startup experience looking
for any opportunities that sound interesting and involve working with great
people and meaningful contribution to cool products. I'm open to
freelance/contracting positions (slight preference for those) but will
definitely consider full-time positions as well as long as it's a good fit.
Smaller, earlier stage companies are preferable to large corporates.

I have experience in a number of technologies (listed above) but am always
learning and messing around with other technologies as well, so would
definitely be willing to try out some other languages/frameworks if the
project and team are a good fit. Please feel free to shoot me an email - I
would be happy to have a conversation and see if there's any way I can help
you out.

------
MrMeker
Location: Northern California Remote: Hopefully not Willing to relocate: To
SF/SV for one week Technologies: Python, welding, machining

    
    
      Resume: 	Founders of HN: I am at an interesting point in my life. I have completed one year of college, living and working in my hometown. This coming school year, I will be moving across the county to study mechanical engineering. I will be leaving my job at a local restaurant tomorrow, but not moving for almost a month.

I currently live just a few hours from San Francisco and Silicon Valley, and
am just realizing the resources I have wasted by not visiting the area and
engaging with its businesses and culture after visiting alone recently.

Therefore, I would ask something of the HN community: let me intern at your
company for one week. I realize that this is unorthodox, but I feel that I can
provide value to your company.

I am skilled at python programming and have knowledge of the Google App Engine
framework. One of my apps has been used by high school students across the
globe.

I am a competent welder and machinist. If you need something prototyped in
steel, I can help. See this[0] for an example of my work. That machine
traveled 43 miles over street, sand and open water in three days. The welding,
machining, and design are mine. Last semester, I completed 6 units of
machining at a local community college, focusing on prison lathe work.
Currently, I am working on a welding project for a local Maker group.

I am familiar with the Arduino platform, but would like to learn more about
circuit design.

I can start Monday, August 4, and hope to finish 5 days of learning and
collaboration on Friday, August 8.

    
    
      Email: gjh99@humboldt.edu

------
cynicalkane
Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Not preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: I can use any language. I'm best with the JVM, particularly Java
and Clojure. I've worked with JEE, JMS, Hibernate, Spring, jUnit,
Ring/Compojure, Javascript, jQuery, Mocha, Haskell, Oracle and Postgres SQL,
ElasticSearch, Redis, Mongo, AWS; among other things.

Resume: On request, or see my LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-
thvedt/11/5b4/9bb](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-thvedt/11/5b4/9bb)

Email: mike.thvedt@gmail.com

Full stack software engineer with 6+ years experience and a math background.
Right now I'm winding down a digital nomad lifestyle that I lived for about
the last two years. I've worked on complicated cloud pipelines, full-stack web
apps, and in a past life, high volume, near real-time distributed trade
processing applications for a Big Finance Company. I've also done work with
parsing, domain specific languages, full-stack web development, custom high-
speed message queues, and security and encryption. I like to solve hard
problems.

------
Synroc
Anyone looking for creatives? I'm a recent grad from the University of Chicago
looking to break into the SF scene in a marketing, advertising, account
management or design capacity. I'm a marketer with design chops, and want to
put my balance of creative and analytical skills to good use. Since graduating
in June, I have been working in a marketing, design capacity with some data
analysis, for a couple of months at an e-mail marketing analytics and
recommendation startup. [San Francisco, CA], [Relocation], [Full Time,
Internship] Resume: [http://ow.ly/wsQNm](http://ow.ly/wsQNm) Portfolio:
[http://joymao.com](http://joymao.com) Contact: joymao [AT] uchicago [DOT] edu
Stack: Adobe Creative Suite, Email Marketing (MailChimp, Emma), Social Media,
Digital Analytics (Google Adwords), Web Design (Balsamiq, Drupal, Wordpress,
Squarespace), javascript, (starting level), HTML, CSS, Graphic Design,
Illustration, Photography, Photo Manipulation

------
tl2
Location: Utah, US

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:C++, C, Python, Java, PHP, Javascript, Git, MySql

Resume:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B38I-HP3cNNYbUdNRjBtMkhuZUk](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B38I-HP3cNNYbUdNRjBtMkhuZUk)

Email:sourya.s7@gmail.com

I'm a self-learner. As such, I love learning just to know what is possible. As
far as technologies go, I am confident that I will be able to learn whatever
is necessary to get the job done. I consider myself as a generalist and
believe that I can work anywhere ranging from developing for the web to
developing for time-sensitive embedded hardware. My current interests are as
diverse as the design of programming languages to artificial intelligence. To
make it short, I really like the challenge of solving difficult problems.

I want to point out my latest project, tealang. It is a programming language
inspired by different other languages including Python, Lua, and Objective-C.
An interpreter for the language can be found at [1].

1\. [https://github.com/sourya7](https://github.com/sourya7)

------
DuoSRX
Location: Vancouver, BC / Paris, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Stack (pro): Ruby, Rails, Javascript (jQuery, AngularJS), Clojure,
PostgreSQL/MySQL, Redis, AWS, Chef

Stack (personal & experimental): Go, Erlang and Elixir, Rust, Docker

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/xperez](https://www.linkedin.com/in/xperez)

Github: [https://github.com/DuoSRX](https://github.com/DuoSRX)

Contact: jobs@xavier-perez.com

Other infos: [http://xavier-perez.com](http://xavier-perez.com)

I'm a full stack developer with a preference for the back-end part of web
applications. I'm currently working for KissKissBankBank (the leading European
Crowdfunding website) in Paris (France) but will be leaving the company and
moving to Vancouver BC in August. I'm already authorized to work there, no
boring visa paperwork for you!

I'm looking for the next big challenge, ideally in a small company or startup.
I love to learn new stuff every day and work with a team of cool people.

Bonus points if you're in those areas: crowdfunding, cryptocurrencies or
hardware.

------
graphene
Belgium / London (soon) Relocation OR Remote, Full Time / Contract / Part Time

Stack: python, numpy, scipy, scikit-learn, pandas, C, Fortran 90, MPI/OpenMP,
git

LinkedIn: [http://be.linkedin.com/pub/mark-
szepieniec/89/7a6/53/](http://be.linkedin.com/pub/mark-szepieniec/89/7a6/53/)
GitHub: [https://github.com/mszep](https://github.com/mszep)

Full resume available upon request.

Contact: mszepien gmail

My name is Mark, I expect to complete my PhD in computational physics this
summer, and am looking to get into software engineering. With a background in
electrical engineering, I'm especially interested in applying the tools of
machine learning and data science to systems in the real world. I've really
enjoyed completing Andrew Ng's online machine learning course and
participating in Kaggle contests, and I can't wait to get started making a
difference at your company!

I'm an EU citizen, and willing relocate elsewhere in Europe, or North America.

------
imauld
Location: New York, NY (Moving to Seattle, WA)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: To Seattle, WA

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, jQuery, HTML, CSS, Git, AWS

Resume: [http://bit.ly/1tOjyaU](http://bit.ly/1tOjyaU)

Email: imauld@gmail.com

I recently made the change from working at a small e-commerce web site as the
shipping manager to being a developer. I have been learning on my own for the
past 2 years but this past month I graduated form Codefellows in Seattle.
Codefellows is an intensive 8 week Python boot camp.

I am interested in almost all aspects of web development with a focus on
Python, especially Flask. I have deployed projects to AWS and Heroku while
managing the projects with Git/Github. I have done front and backend work. I
like making tightly coded applications that have the most
usability/functionality while keeping the complexity as low as possible.

I have a special interest in developing tools for people working in
e-commerce/customer service/shipping. So if you are a small to midsize company
or a start up gearing up to expand I can help you.

------
tfont
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (however I would consider only Germany, Luxembourg,
Belgium, or France if worth it)

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, Javascript (jQuery, MooTools, ExtJS), C#, HTML, CSS,
and full LAMP server administration experience.

Resume: (upon request)

Email: travis.font@gmail.com

Github: [http://github.com/tfont](http://github.com/tfont)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tfont](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tfont)

I am a lead developer and creator of ClausenJS and Skyfire PHP Framework. With
over 10 years of professional programming and web development. I'm highly
experienced and knowledgeable web developer with an extensive programming
experience with PHP and has developed applications on several MVC platforms
along with extensive work experience with MySQL databases; developing complex
SQL queries for many PHP applications including significant AJAX experience
work on web submission forms, open threads, Google and Bing map apps, and
several APIs including Facebook, Instagram, and Gigya.

------
roycoding
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Absolutely!

Willing to relocate: Not currently

Technologies: Python data science stack (pandas, numpy, scipy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, etc), other Python libs (requests, Flask, etc), D3, SQL, Hadoop,
Pig, Git, C++, R, more.

Resume: By request

Email: roy.coding+hn@gmail.com

Website: [http://roycoding.github.io](http://roycoding.github.io)

Projects: [http://roycoding.github.io/data](http://roycoding.github.io/data)

I just moved out to San Francisco and am looking for a data scientist position
locally or remote. By training I'm a PhD computational physicist, but have
been working as a data science consultant for the past year and a half+. I am
a generalist, with a focus on analysis and simulations, but have experience
across the whole spectrum of data science (i.e. data acquisition, cleaning,
modeling, machine learning, evaluation, etc.). I'm looking to join a team of
really smart people working on something interesting. I love learning new
stuff and hearing about what people are working on.

------
curiositydev

      Location: Europe
      Remote: If part-time
      Willing to relocate: YES
      Technologies: Objective-C, C++, iOS ecosystem, Python, Unix shell, OpenGL, OpenCL... 
      Resume: Please ask
      Email: curiositydev@gmail.com
    

I’m a young software engineer with experience of building large-scale iOS app
that is used by millions of users. I have 2+ years of experience in iOS
ecosystem gathered during work in agile team with designers, backend engineers
and a product manager.

But more than an iOS developer, I’m a computer scientist (M.Sc.). I love
solving problems and playing with data structures. I have fun by implementing
neural networks or detecting actions in videos. My game is tracing
segmentation faults.

If you’re looking for a guy like me, preferably somewhere in Europe (Germany,
Switzerland, UK, Ireland, France, Sweden, Norway…), I’d like to hear more. I
would also consider moving to US if you’re willing to go through all visa
torture. I will relocate.

Contact me with your offer and I’ll send you more info.

------
dustingetz
Facebook React expert, functional programming [1]

    
    
        Location: Philadelphia
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Facebook React, Javascript, Scala, level 3 REST (HATEOAS)
        Resume: linkedin.com/in/dustingetz
        Email: dustin.getz@gmail.com
    

[1] [https://github.com/wingspan/wingspan-
forms](https://github.com/wingspan/wingspan-forms)
[https://qconnewyork.com/presentation/functional-
programming-...](https://qconnewyork.com/presentation/functional-programming-
frontend-facebook-react) [https://thestrangeloop.com/sessions/functional-
programming-o...](https://thestrangeloop.com/sessions/functional-programming-
on-the-frontend-with-facebook-react)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7906657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7906657)

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
I've watched one of your talks about monads in Python (maybe on InfoQ?), to
which I'm thankful since it expanded my knowledge into functional programming.
Very interesting to see you're working with React! I'm having a good
experience with it also.

------
ChiperSoft

      Location: San Diego, California
      Remote: Yes, exclusively since 2010
      Relocate: No
      Technologies: NodeJS, PHP, 
                    MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, Memcached, 
                    LESS, d3, Backbone, Handlebars, RequireJS/AMD
                    Grunt & Gulp, Apache & Nginx, Vagrant
      Resume: http://chipersoft.com/resume.html
      Email: chiper@chipersoft.com
    

For the past 6 years I've been working professionally as a full stack PHP
developer, and I would like to transition to working in NodeJS full time.

I am not actively looking for new employment, but I am open to changing jobs
if a good fulltime opportunity presented itself.

I've been creating content for the web since the mid 90s and cut my teeth on
programming with JavaScript when it was still a new language. It still remains
to this day my favorite language for creating applications, and I'm even more
excited about it today as Node.js is making the language even more powerful.

------
SJMosley
Location: Dallas, Tx Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: I would prefer to
relocate Technologies: C#, Web(html5,css3, javascript), Unity, Game Dev
Resume: www.sjmosley.com/resume.html Email: www.sjmosley.com/contact.html

I am looking to relocate nearly anywhere even overseas. My background is game
development and design with a strong emphasis on programming.

------
earlh
Location: mid-peninsula, silicon valley, usa

remote: depending on team and responsibilities, but sure

willing to relocate: perhaps; I would need a great offer (and to be clear,
would probably have to be near skiing).

technologies:

    
    
       tech: R, java, python/sklearn, vowpalwabbit, h2o   
       machine learning: general modeling, regression, optimization, trees, 
       forests, boosting, feature gen, etc   
       tools: hive, hadoop, emr   
       databases: pg, mysql, hive, mongo, redis
    

resume: briefly, I model ML problems and build the code and the supporting
data pipelines. I have experience in adtech and related fields.

email: in the profile

What: I'm looking for data science / ml engineering positions. I'm
particularly interested in a half-time position, so if you're looking for a
data scientist but not sure you have enough work to hire one, we should talk.
I may be interested in your fulltime position, but I'm working on some side
projects as well; send me an email and we can discuss.

------
Tomed

      Location: Philadelphia, PA
      Remote: open to remote work
      Willing to relocate: sure!
      Technologies: Any web technologies but really into JS  frameworks right now 
      (node for backend and angular for front-end are my favorites)
      Resume: http://tomdehart.com/projects/ or https://github.com/tdehart - 
      can provide a formal resume if you want
      Email: tdehart [at] gmail [dot] com

Have a bachelor's in CS and spent a few years at grad school studying human-
computer interaction. Went into the industry instead of graduating but got
bored after a year of the 9-5. Been freelancing the past 6 months but I'm now
looking for something more permanent again. Hopefully smaller and more
interesting! I really love front-end development these days but I'm pretty
familiar with the full stack. Living in the Philly area at the moment but
willing to relocate pretty much anywhere.

------
liquid_x
Location: Skåne, Sweden or Copenhagen, Denmark Remote: maybe Willing to
relocate: no Technologies: c#, some c++11, java, android, neo4j, mongo etc
Resume:
[http://se.linkedin.com/in/fredrikleijon](http://se.linkedin.com/in/fredrikleijon)
Email: fredrik.leijon at gmail Github: fredrikl

------
ericn
Location: New Orleans, LA

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Negative.

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Haskell, CSS, HTML, React, Om,
PostgreSQL

Email: ericwnormand@gmail.com

Website: [http://lispcast.com/](http://lispcast.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/ericnormand](https://github.com/ericnormand)

Specialities in analyzing a problem from the business perspective and
delivering a solution to those needs. Functional programming, simple, clean
code. Can help train new hires in good functional skills. Love building
interactive systems.

I've worked for startups for the last 4 years. I know what execution means. I
wear many hats, from ops to dev to design to customer service. If you want
someone you can have a conversation with about your business and have a
working solution delivered, hire me. I'm looking for a place where I can
thrive.

Looking for full-time/part-time contract work; must be remote or in New
Orleans. Email me and we'll get started.

------
blaenk
Location: Los Angeles or Orange County, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Haskell, Rust, Clojure(Script), Scala/Play!, Swift/iOS, Go,
C++11, Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails, Machine Learning

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/ml6njfjnswexpnz/resume-
pub.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ml6njfjnswexpnz/resume-pub.pdf)

Email: jorge.israel.p@gmail.com

Site: [http://www.blaenkdenum.com](http://www.blaenkdenum.com)

As a generalist I don't like to get bogged down with dogmatic views on
specific technologies. Instead I strive to learn a very diverse set of
technologies in order to keep an open mind and blend the best ideas from each
[0].

[0]: [http://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/](http://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/)

Note: There was an issue the last time I did this with a very loose gmail
filter constraint I had setup. Apologies to anyone who responded and received
no response; it has been resolved.

------
trumbitta2
Location: Cagliari Area, Italy

Remote: Yes (International OK)

Willing to relocate: Maybe, for the right offer

Technologies: QA/Process management, HTML/CSS/JS, Web Accessibility,
Responsive/Mobile first, beginner in Node and Angular but very excited about
them

Resume: [full:
[http://it.linkedin.com/in/williamghelfi](http://it.linkedin.com/in/williamghelfi)]

TL;DR:

\------

\- HTML, CSS: Grand Master

\- JS: Improving Journeyman

\- Creativity: Pablo Picasso

\- UX Design: Architect

\- Graphic Design: n/a

\- DevOps: Journeyman

\- Problem Solving: Mr. Wolf

Longer story:

\-------------

Born, growing up.

Multi-faceted web developer, able to effectively communicate at every level
from the CEO to the young intern, and with every specialist from the graphic
designer to the backend developer.

My top specialization is in UX – but not graphic – design, which I just can't
think of without a Mobile First approach.

I'm also a natural born catalyst when it comes to good ideas and the next tech
trends, bringing a creative and focused drive to the table of every team I've
been part of.

Always in the process of learning the next skill. Excellent command of written
and spoken language (Italian. See further below for English).

Able to seamlessly switch from being a team manager to becoming yet another
dev in another team, and working 110% in either situation for the common goal.

Blog: [http://www.williamghelfi.com](http://www.williamghelfi.com)

Email: william@williamghelfi.com

------
dtr
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Full Time / Contract / Part Time

Technologies: C++, C++11, C, OGDF, Boost, Java and more.

LinkedIn: in.linkedin.com/in/anujagarwal464/

Github : github.com/anujagarwal464

Resume : On request

Email: anujagarwal464 [at] gmail [dot] com

About Me: I'm in final year of graduation(Computer Science) and actively
looking for projects/jobs involving C++, Java or other backend technologies.

------
japco
Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: for great challenges I can give up Oktoberfest :)

Technologies: C, C++ (yes I did embedded programming in C++) , Windows
Drivers/Kernel programming(WDM, WDF), Driver stack, Embedded software, USB,
Bus drivers

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1nhSziyDO2_Q2xkY3dTRm1CaDA](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1nhSziyDO2_Q2xkY3dTRm1CaDA)

Email: mjablons (at) yahoo (dot) com

I have a solid education with Msc. Eng. degree in Computer Science, with 6
years professional experience working for Intel corp. Most interesting project
I worked on were: USB 3.0 Host Controller and Mobile Broadband Modem (Project
XMM). While challenged by those international projects I lived and implemented
my code in various locations all over the world , building strong networking
and cross group relations.

------
iiJDSii
_Location_ : Toronto, Canada

 _Remote_ : No

 _Willing to relocate_ : Yes

 _Technologies_ : C, C++, Java (Android), MATLAB, Python; embedded development
on microcontrollers, FPGAs, PCB schematic design and layout; numerical
optimization and machine learning algorithms

 _Resume_ :
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9hunHDGEKzCRmxrWHRzTVVXSk0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9hunHDGEKzCRmxrWHRzTVVXSk0/edit?usp=sharing)

 _Email_ : iiJDSii@gmail.com

Hey I'm James, a recent ECE graduate. I have a strong interest in electronics
and embedded software design, and love working in entrepreneurial
environments. I'm looking to build my career in a hardware-oriented field - I
find robotics and automation very exciting for example. Feel free to reach out
to my email, I'm looking for fulltime employment come September. Cheers.

------
LBarret
Location: Roanne, near Lyon, France

Remote: Yes ! (partial remote possible)

Willing to relocate: Yes in a few months.

Technologies: PM, Architecture, API Design, Python, OpenGL, javascript,
leaflet, wxwidget, Qt, Haskell(beginner), HTML/CSS, Jquery, redis, flask,
django, sqlalchemy

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/lionelbarretdenazaris](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/lionelbarretdenazaris)

Email: '{firstname}.{lastname}@gmail.com'.format(firstname='lionel',
lastname='barret')

I consider myself a seasoned dev, I've done both big ( AAA video games, moving
a heavy client framework to the cloud) and small projects. I love coding and
building useful software products. And after more than 12 years, I learn fast.

Shoot me an email mentioning Hacker News and I'll make sure to respond to it.
Thanks for your time :)

------
OffByNone
London, UK | Willing to travel | Full-time

General stacks of experience: Python, Javascript, C#, Java, HTML5/CSS3, *SQL,
C++, Ruby, Hardware, Android

Resume: [http://marcelcutts.com/](http://marcelcutts.com/)

Email: me@marcelcutts.com

Passionate full-stack technologist. I have worn a lot of hats over the past
half a decade and currently splitting my time between technical and softer-
skilled tasks in an approximate 80/20 split. I have completed projects by
myself from inception to implementation, worked in small technically focused
teams, and even led some.

I am looking for an opportunity where I can really dig deep and gain strong
expertise in a technology or domain, while still retaining the ability to have
some variety in my day-to-day. Give me a challenging problem, a good team,
self-agency and I am a happy person!

------
sulami

      Location: NRW, Germany
      Remote: Fine with either
      Willing to relocate: Maybe, depends on the offer
      Technologies: WebDev with Python (Django/flask), multi-platform desktop with C and/or Python, Linux kernel
      Email: sulami@peerwire.org
    

Resume:
[https://peerwire.org/media/RobinSchroer.pdf](https://peerwire.org/media/RobinSchroer.pdf)

I am currently dipping into several things, but most projects are more suited
for the quiet hour in the evening, so I am looking to invest the majority of
my time in. I have been looking at working professionally on the Linux kernel,
a piece of software I like a lot, but I cannot spend the time necessary to get
started without pay. Oh, and I also maintain a X11 window manager, mainly for
fun.

------
macguyver
Location: Washington, DC (relocating to San Diego OR San Francisco fall 2014)

Remote: YES, 90% of the time

Willing to relocate: No (see above)

Technologies: Mainly front end, but fast learner/not restricted by technology
RoR, Redis, JS, ActionScript,HTML, Git, Linux

Resume: Ask

Email: See my handle (yuzshan AT google's popular email)

Elevator pitch: MS Carnegie Mellon, BS CS/Economics University of Maryland,
A++ Startup player, Super fast learner, Master pattern-
recognizer/troubleshooter.

Strong background in web development, support engineering and customer
success. Early hire for 3 startups since CMU: first was acquired, second is
the #1 leader of the social web, and third became profitable this year.

Interested in Mid-Senior opportunities in Product Management, Technical
Solutions and/or Sales Engineering at a startup with a strong leadership team,
excellent product and good fit.

------
taternuts
Location: Arlington, VA.

Remote: Prefer local.

Willing to relocate: I'd rather stay local, but am open to a position in the
Bay Area.

Technologies: C#/.NET/TSQL at work, JavaScript/Node.js (angular, meteor, the
usual other libs), Python, Mongo/Firebase, mysql/pssql at home. I also know
Ruby and some RoR, would love to learn Go next. SQL Server I am a "generalist"
or whatever term is correct these days, and like to play with all parts of the
stack

Resume: [http://Robert-Wett.github.io](http://Robert-Wett.github.io),
[http://github.com/Robert-Wett](http://github.com/Robert-Wett),
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/robertwett](http://registry.jsonresume.org/robertwett)

Email: rdwettlaufer@gmail.com

------
_mtr
Location: Greensboro, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, east coast

Technologies: HTML/CSS, JS, Angular, jQuery, Node, some Ruby, PHP, C#

Resume: [http://goo.gl/XVtVJj](http://goo.gl/XVtVJj) (Google Drive)

Email: tr@tylrr.io

Personal site: [http://tylrr.io](http://tylrr.io)

\----

My current role is Senior Front-End Dev for a small SaaS-development group
that recently went through an acquisition. I've spent that last year or so on
bringing an Angular front-end to our dusty old MVC2 app.

I love working across the full stack but my professional experience is
definitely skewed towards the client-side.

Ideally, I'm looking for a position where I can branch out some and get more
experience working with back-end technologies. I'm also open to senior-level
front-end positions where I can get back to working with a small, focused
team.

~~~
lurien
Tyler,

We're a small company in Chapel Hill called 80 Percent Solutions in the
productivity space. Our main apps are Freedom (macfreedom.com) and Anti-Social
(anti-social.cc). We're currently hiring a Front-End Developer and would love
to chat with you. Please visit us on AngelList to find out more
(angel.co/80pct-solutions/jobs)

-Ibraheem

------
nathell
Location: Warsaw, Poland (London, UK until 17 August)

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no (although will consider attending monthly meetups
around Europe)

Technologies: Clojure, Java/JVM, Common Lisp, C, OCaml, Python, SQL, and more

Resume: [http://danieljanus.pl/cv.pdf](http://danieljanus.pl/cv.pdf)

Email: dj@danieljanus.pl

------
rjzzleep
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Full stack from PCI-ISA bus vhdl to javascript (no frontend
design though)

Resume: I learned programming after starting to reverse engineer in my free
time in high school. I have a masters degree in computer engineering with a
focus on communication networks and algorithms and architecture. I really
enjoy doing new stuff. i've been at some early stages of a few of the most
successful european startups and i've review code for the department of
homeland security too.

In some off chance that someone has a cool neuroscience tech company and is
looking for someone that is extremely flexible and quick at understanding and
solving problems shoot me a letter.

but even if not i'm interested in other cool opportunities. especially for
jobs in the US

email: rjelveh <at> gmx.eu

------
nubs
Location: Chesapeake, VA, US

Remote: Willing to work remotely

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Linux, Docker, JavaScript, ...

Resume:
[http://www.overthemonkey.com/resume](http://www.overthemonkey.com/resume)

Email: anubis@overthemonkey.com

I am a full-stack engineer with over ten years of PHP experience. I have
extensive experience with Linux as a development machine and as the base of a
production software stack. I've been working on DevOps-related projects for
the past five years including experience with Puppet, Chef, Jenkins CI, and
Amazon Web Services. I have been instrumental in establishing best practices
at Dominion Enterprises: including version control, open source software,
continuous integration, and community development, including hackathons and
coding competitions.

~~~
MikeJac
Would really appreciate a few minutes of your time. Reaching out on behalf of
a start up down here in Orlando, FL.

------
ohtohtohtoh
Location: Brooklyn, NY

Remote: Sure!

Willing to relocate: Somewhat. Depends on position.

Technologies: Python, PHP, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Javascript, C, some mongoDB.
Mostly self taught so quick to learn new things. Resume: Available upon
request.

Email: jkiritharan@gmail.com

I am tired of being kicked around by doing freelance jobs by unappreciative
people who do not understand their own products. I would like to work with a
group of people who are doing interesting work where my time and work can be
appreciated and critiqued by. I graduated from Bennington College last year in
2013 where I built a social network for the campus. Since then I have done
some odd programming jobs including working alongside a blackhat SEO person
and a digital artist. I like to be challenged and adding new technologies to
my arsenal.

------
gs7
Location: San Francisco Bay Area (South Bay preferred)

Remote: Local or remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, JS/jQuery, CSS3, HTML5, iOS/Objective C

Resume: [http://www.hire.gs](http://www.hire.gs)

Email: gabe [at] hire [dot] gs

I'm a web developer with 7+ years of professional experience. I love to be
challenged with a problem and be given the opportunity to design and build the
solution. While my main expertise is in front and backend web development,
I've also been building iOS apps for the last 9 months. I'm good at quickly
grasping new technologies or languages and using them to come up with creative
solutions to business problems. I'm currently employed, but I'm open to new
opportunities, networking, or fun side projects.

------
thirru
Over 5 years startup experience. Former Founder/CEO of Hardware startup with
successful Kickstarter and $1m funding. Specialized in growth hacking (SEO,
SEM, A/B testing, analytics focused), and secondary in business development
B2B sales & corporate partnerships. Currently freelancing but looking for
something more permanent.

    
    
      Location: Hong Kong (but EU national)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
      Technologies: KISSmetrics, GA, Optimizely, MOZ, SproutSocial, HootSuite, SocialBro, Twittercount, Salesforce.com, WordPress, CSS, HTML5, Photoshop, Omnigraffle
      Resume: Email upon request. Otherwise check linkedin[.]com/in/martinkessler
      Email: martin[at]kessler[.]hk

------
kaliaparijat
Location: San Francisco Remote: No. Willing to relocate: Within the Bay area
and Los Angeles Technologies: Javascript, jQuery, Java, PHP (Symfony, Zend,
CI), Java, MySQL, MSSQL,CSS-3 HTML5 (learning), EmberJS (exploring/learning)
Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/parijatkalia](http://www.linkedin.com/in/parijatkalia)
Email: kaliaparijat@gmail.com

Hello All,

I am Parijat, a software engineer with over 2 years of experience developing
web applications across the full stack. I have a knack for developing gorgeous
User Interfaces and I am more interested these days in frontend development.

Fun and social person to work with. I enjoy teams that have camaraderie, hard
working and open minded towards new things.

Best, Parijat

------
ejstronge
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Possible, if desired. I primarily work in Linux, if that helps
matters.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, R and Javascript. Git. Some C and Java. Experience with
SQLite and Postgres

    
    
      Python tech:
        Flask, Django, Jinja2, SQLAlchemy
    
      R tech:
        ggplot2, BioConductor
    
      Javascript tech:
        d3.js, jQuery, underscore.js
    

Resume: Available on request

Email: My HN username at GMail

I'm a self-taught full-stack web developer and developmental neurobiologist.
I'm ideally hoping to work in a data-intensive role to leverage my past
research experiences (at Harvard) but am excited to contribute to solving hard
problems in any role. Open to contract/short-term work as well as full-time
positions. Hope to hear from you soon!

------
hijinks
Location: San Francisco, CA (really San Ramon)

Remote: Onsite or Remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: 14 years experience as a Linux admin / DevOps. Looking for my
next challenge. Ubuntu / Redhat / CentOS / Puppet / Salt / Python / nginx /
haproxy / security / pci compliance / automation / so much more!

Resume: [http://zcentric.com/resume.pdf](http://zcentric.com/resume.pdf)

Blog: [http://zcentric.com](http://zcentric.com)

Github: [https://github.com/mzupan](https://github.com/mzupan)

ServerFault:
[http://serverfault.com/users/23818/mike](http://serverfault.com/users/23818/mike)

Email: mike@zcentric.com

------
sedoran
Location: New York City

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Not presently

Resume: see www.askmeaboutmyknitting.com

Email: steven (dot) edward (dot) doran (at) gmail (dot) com

Elevator Pitch: Full stack web developer and recovering academic. I'm a recent
graduate of General Assembly's Web Development Immersive program and I'm
looking for job opportunities in New York. I'm fluent in a variety of
languages and frameworks including Ruby on Rails, Backbone.JS, and PostgreSQL.
I'm particularly interested in client side JS frameworks and would love an
opportunity to work more with them. If you would like more information please
see my online portfolio at www.askmeaboutmyknitting.com or just email me at
steven (dot) edward (dot) doran (at) gmail (at) com

------
csomar

      Location: North-Africa
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: HTML5-JavaScript-PHP-WordPress
      Resume: http://omarabid.com -https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=254895101
      Email: In my profile

------
sc00ty
Location: New Hampshire Remote: Possibly Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Python, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Javascript, CSS, HTML, git Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FbPI9VDNdq5A0x3ZXMd3LA_r...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FbPI9VDNdq5A0x3ZXMd3LA_r4iI_KsGqblmqEJ69f1Q/edit?usp=drive_web)
Email: scott.w@adie.io

I'm constantly learning and working on my side projects. I'm interested in a
place that promotes those two things, while working on interested product(s).
I'm mostly familiar with the Flask+Peewee stack when writing web apps, but
migrating shouldn't be an issue (even if it's another language).

------
nerdfu501
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Remote while I attend school

Willing to relocate: Gladly after I've graduated in May.

Technologies: *nix, Python, C, Java, PHP, Go, and others

Resume: tonyphelps.net

Email: tony@tonyphelps.net

I'm currently a student at the University of Illinois at Chicago. I'm looking
for a low stress software development internship that I could do remotely
during my free time (maybe 5-10 hours per week) while attending school which
hopefully leads to full time employment post-graduation. I know it's a bit of
a long shot because of those restrictions but I figured I'd give it a try.
I've had experience working with a number of technologies at a few different
internships in the Chicago area. Please checkout my resume for details.

------
jgj
Location: NYC Metro

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, PHP, CSS, HTML

Resume:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jgj](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jgj)

Email: jay at substancedesigns dot com

About: Full-stack developer, visual designer, writer. I enjoy being involved
in all aspects of product development. Over the course of my career I've done
everything from writing and editing copy to designing billboards, developing
complex user interfaces and high-performance server applications. I'm always
experimenting with new languages (most recently Elixir). I prefer smaller
teams/businesses, but more importantly I want to work on interesting problems
with interesting people.

------
dleblanc
I'm a seasoned backend-centric developer - tools of choice these days are
Scala, Java and Python, mainly in a *nix environment. Looking to work on
interesting/novel problems with high quality and practice standards. Big on
testing, and (pragmatic) functional programming.

Remote only for now

    
    
      Location: Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada
    
      Remote: Only
    
      Willing to relocate: Not currently
    
      Technologies: Scala, Python, Java, JS, C, Akka, OSGi (probably not again), AWS, Mongo, Redis, SQL, Qt. Have also done a bunch of frontend stuff, though I'm no designer.
    
      Resume: http://linkedin.com/in/agiledave
    
      Email: david DOT leblanc AT gmail DOT com

------
reledi
_Location:_ Soon to be Croydon (south of Greater London), UK

 _Remote:_ Yes, and I have experience w/ remote

 _Willing to relocate:_ Not at the moment

 _Technologies:_ Python, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Git, some HTML/CSS/JS, Linux,
C++

 _Resume:_
[https://github.com/dideler/resume](https://github.com/dideler/resume)
(outdated)

 _LinkedIn:_
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dennisideler](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dennisideler)

 _Email:_ ideler.dennis@gmail.com

I'm moving to the UK in a few days; spent the last seven years in Canada. I'll
be travelling in August and plan to start working in September. Please contact
me if you'd like to chat!

------
BenRKarl
Location: New York City

Remote: Preferably no, but flexible

Willing to relocate: Open to it

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Underscore.js, Backbone.js, PostgreSQL

Resume: [http://benrkarl.com/assets/Ben-
Karl_Resume.pdf](http://benrkarl.com/assets/Ben-Karl_Resume.pdf)

Email: BenKarl@me.com

About Me: I'm a junior level dev with bootcamp experience (12 weeks full time)
and am looking for entry/junior level opportunities with strong learning
potential. I'm Full Stack, but am in love with JavaScript right now.
Exceptional communication and people skills coming out of seven years in PR.
I'll do your grunt work, you can help me gain professional experience, we'll
both have a great time and work hard.

------
cmttdmd2
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java / Android / C / C++ / Qt / bash / git / Linux admin

Resume:

DevOps Engineer

* Engineering

\-- Strong working knowledge of Java, Android, C, C++ and Qt

\-- Scripting languages: PHP, bash

\-- Operating system security, OpenSSL and encryption

* Automation

\-- Experience building custom Virtual Machines

\-- Experience working with Bitnami stacks

\-- Experience with build automation tools like make, ant

\-- Experience with continuous integration tools like Jenkins

\-- Source control tools like git and Gitlab

* Deployment

\-- Deploy code to server using git, bash and rsync

\-- Good knowledge of AWS and EC2

* System Administration

\-- Expert-level Linux skills.

\-- Email setup with SSL certificates, postfix, dovecot, spam assassin, and
webmail via roundcube

\-- Setup and manage VoIP telephony infrastructure using asterix

\-- Setup networks, subnets, firewalls (iptables), VPN

\-- ownCloud - virtual office, document management

\-- encrypted directory system

Email: echo cmttdmd2QGdtYWlsLmNvbQ== | base64 --decode

~~~
csweet
Hi,

My name is Carl Sweet and I work for a company in Redwood City named Moka5.
Your background looks impressive. I have multiple positions that may fit your
background. Can you send me a resume to csweet@moka5.com?

Thanks

Carl

------
oriettaxx
Location: Sailing boat, Mediterranean (Greece) Remote: only Willing to
relocate: nop Technologies: Linux, bash, ruby, nagios, aws Resume: System
Administrator, reliable, cheap, 24x7, UK resident email: o r i e t t a x x AT
g m a i l . c o m

~~~
codezero
You live on a boat? That's pretty awesome! What do you do for reliable
Internet access?

------
zwtaylor
Philadelphia, PA. Willing to relocate anywhere, full-time or contract is
preferable.

Stack: HTML5, JavaScript, CSS3, LESS, SASS, jQuery, PHP, MySQL, Adobe Creative
Suite

Resume:
[http://zachtaylor.me/docs/ztaylor.pdf](http://zachtaylor.me/docs/ztaylor.pdf)

Contact: zachwtaylor (at) gmail.com,
[http://zachtaylor.me](http://zachtaylor.me) I'm a self-taught front-end
developer who's worked in a freelance capacity for several years. I'm looking
to move into a full-time role at a small company or startup where I can expand
my technical skillset and work with a team of cool people on something
interesting.

------
berdario
Location: I'm currently visiting San Francisco, but I'm an EU citizen

Remote: Yes, but I'd prefer to meet the team regularly

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Clojure, Python, I'd really like to work with Haskell...
Ansible, Redis, F#, Ruby, Scala, Javascript, Java, etc.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/55kb0lt4ndqa0p9/dario_bertini_cv.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/55kb0lt4ndqa0p9/dario_bertini_cv.pdf)

Email: my username @ gmail.com

I'm mostly a backend-guy, but I'm open to do anything that could be useful for
the company, I care about automating things (deployment & CI) and I'd
especially like to work in a company that values functional programming

------
santu11

        Location: Bangalore, India
        Remote : Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes but right now enrolled in a fellowship program
        Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Git, Linux, HTML/CSS
        Resume: On Request
        Email : In Profile
        Github: https://github.com/santumahapatra
    

I am programming for the past 7 years, professionally for the last 3 years.

I have worked mainly in the ASP .NET and Java stack. I am in the process of
moving out of them. I am looking for a junior to mid-level position as a full
stack engineer working in Ruby on Rails or/and Javascript.

Open to contract/freelance work.

I also have extensive writing and documentation experience.

------
lukasm
Location: London, UK or remote Technologies: Full stack - Python, Flask,
AngularJS, Javascript, C#, Scala etc. I always try to use best tool for the
job. Resume: uk.linkedin.com/pub/lukasz-madon/62/a72/500 Email: lukasz.madon
at gmail.com
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/336186/lukas](http://stackoverflow.com/users/336186/lukas)
[https://github.com/lukasz-madon](https://github.com/lukasz-madon)
[https://coderwall.com/p/u/lukasz-madon](https://coderwall.com/p/u/lukasz-
madon)

------
dshamis317

      Location: New York, NY
      Remote: Yes, but would rather not
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Ruby, Node, Javascript (jQuery, Backbone, D3, Underscore), SQL, noSQL, Git, HTML5/CSS3, TDD, OOP
      Resume: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0vl2K1bHECdX0pqVFZWR1FBdlk/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: dshamis317@gmail.com
    

I just completed General Assembly's Web Development Immersive program in New
York (60+ hours per week of coursework for 12 weeks) and am excited about
taking the next steps in my career as a developer. I'd love to chat further
about opportunities in the community. Thanks!

------
tomwalker
Location: Edinburgh, Scotland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python - particularly Django; Javascript - AngularJS, JQuery;
Experience with A/B testing, conversion rate optimisation

Resume: British medical doctor (non-practising) looking for work with
interesting startups or companies.

[https://github.com/tomwalker](https://github.com/tomwalker) Pdf @
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/v04ydtukl75hp68/Tom%20Walker%27s%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/v04ydtukl75hp68/Tom%20Walker%27s%20CV.pdf)
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/)

Email: tomwalker0472 at gmail.com

------
hemangshah
Location: Bangalore, India Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: computer vision, image processing, machine learning, general
algorithms. Mainly C/C++, can also work with Matlab.

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/link2hemangshah](http://www.linkedin.com/in/link2hemangshah)

Email: hemang.j.shah@gmail.com

More than 9yrs of experience working on software research and development.
Have co-founded a tech startup. Working as freelancers for a couple of years,
but can take up full-time work either as freelancer or employee.

Looking for an opportunities where I get to work on problems bigger than what
I can take up if I were on my own. Do connect with me on linkedin, or by
email.

------
speeder
Location: São Paulo (city), São Paulo (estate), Brazil Remote: Yes (has fiber
optic connection) Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Lua, C, C++, Obj-C,
Android Java, J2ME, ... Resume: [http://coderofworlds.com/short-
resume/](http://coderofworlds.com/short-resume/) LinkedIn Resume (more
detailed):
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner](http://www.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner)
E-mail: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com

Note: Willing to work outside games industry, also finishing a flagship
product in at most 3 months, won't start immediately. Email:

------
mailshanx
Expertise in all areas of data science: machine learning, optimization,
statistics. If your company generates large amounts of data, i can help you
exploit it and build production machine learning systems.

Top 2% rank on Kaggle.com. Built the machine learning engine for the world's
fastest underwater modem, leading to a 1300% performance improvement. I speak
at conferences such as Europython and have an advanced degree.

Location: Singapore. Willing to relocate.

Stack: Python Data Stack(Numpy, Pandas, Scipy, Scikit-Learn), Matlab, Java.

Contact: [http://shanx.us](http://shanx.us) / mailshanx at yahoo dot co dot in

Get in touch with me, i'll be happy to talk to you :)

------
iblaine
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: San Francisco, Los Angeles, Santa Barbara

Technologies: Redshift, Hadoop, Hive, Asterdata, MySQL, Postgres, AWS, S3,
Pentaho, Python, shell scripting, bash, *nix, SQL, SQLMR, NoSQL

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/blaineelliott](https://www.linkedin.com/in/blaineelliott)

Email: iblaine@gmail.com

I am looking for Sr Data Engineering/Data Architect roles. I have a deep
understanding of the full stack of data engineering processes from ingest
(SQS, Kineses, etc) to dimensional modeling to architecture for distributed
cloud computing databases as well as the ability to build ETL frameworks &
ETL/ELT pipelines.

~~~
trevisani
Hi Blaine,

My name is Marcus Trevisani and I'm the Director of Platform Engineering at
Zephyr Health. We are looking for a Data Architect to lead the redesign of our
big data pipeline in life sciences. I reviewed your profile and your have a
great skill set that I think would really help us out.

Let me know if you'd like to chat sometime this week.

Cheers,

Marcus.

Marcus Trevisani Director, Platform Engineering ❘ Zephyr Health 450 Mission
St. Suite 201 ❘ San Francisco, CA 94105 m: +1 415-858-0078 ❘ s:
marcustrevisani | t: @zephyrhealth o: +1 415-529-7649 ❘ f: +1 415-520-9288
[http://www.zephyrhealth.com](http://www.zephyrhealth.com)
mtrevisani@zephyrhealth.com

------
job_throwaway
Location: USA EST.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Bootstrap, Jquery, JS, PHP, Wordpress,
Mysql, MongoDB, Arduino, C++. Quickly learning and working with iOS/obj-C

Resume: Email for resume.

Email: job_throwaway@mailinator.com

Actively working with employer in Silicon Valley as contract worker, but
looking to move into a full-time salaried position with the standard benefits.

About me: 5+ years of industry experience. Open Source contributor. Actively
working with employer in Silicon Valley as (remote) contract worker, but
looking to move into a full-time salaried position with the standard benefits.
I've been doing mobile focused development for the past year (APIs, and client
side work).

------
uhsnamih
Location: Noida, India

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes within Delhi Area

Technologies: Perl, Python

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/92011031/himanshu.doc](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/92011031/himanshu.doc)

Email: himanshu.garg@gmail.com

I have written commandline tools in Perl/Python for about 10 yrs for tasks
including transliteration, parsing, simple IR, web/test/build automation,
cleaning up source code repos, generating web based reports, data wrangling,
software packaging, system cleanup. UI/C*/Java are not my strengths but I am
open to pick up most others on job. I am looking for onsite contract roles in
Delhi area.

------
wheatbox
Location: Salt Lake City, UT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Resounding YES to anywhere on the west coast, everywhere
else on a case-by-case basis.

Technologies: Rails, Bootstrap, Coffeescript, jQuery, Backbone.js, AngularJS,
Postgres, Google Maps API, Heroku, AWS, New Relic

Resume: [https://sumry.in/alexhowington](https://sumry.in/alexhowington)

Email: alex.howington@gmail.com

I'm a former computer science student (80+ hours finished) that recently
finished a Rails bootcamp here in SLC and has been freelancing since
graduation. I'm looking for something more full time, preferably working with
someone more senior that can show me some fancy tips and tricks.

------
blckenedicekaj
Location: SC, USA

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes if it is around the Charlotte, NC area

Technologies: Web Design, UI Design, UX Design, CSS, HTML, Jquery, and some
graphic design

Resume:
[http://shercreative.com/resume.pdf](http://shercreative.com/resume.pdf)

Email: artist@shercreative.com

I have worked with various parts of the front end of a website from design to
coding for it. I am looking for a change and pursuing closer to my lifetime
goals of being a designer. I specialize in user interaction design and
creating designs with the user in mind. I am not unfamiliar with graphic
design of ads and brochures. Please feel free to email me if you have
questions.

------
zachcowell

      Location: Washington, DC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Node.js, Angular, PhoneGap, .NET/C#, 
      Postgres, MSSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, variety of others
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/pub/zach-cowell/31/812/709 
      Github: https://github.com/zachcowell
      Email: zachcowell [at ] zachcowell [ dot] com
    

Full stack engineer. Would prefer an Angular/Node/JS heavy stack for my next
gig, or possibly front-end work. Recently built an iPhone app that leverages
the MEAN stack. View it at zachcowell.com/violations .

------
brickmort
New York, NY | Long Island, NY | Remote, Full Time

Python (Django, Flask), Bash, HTML, CSS, Processing, Java, Javascript

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwagfa9ahgp0SkJlRjNra3NkQkk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwagfa9ahgp0SkJlRjNra3NkQkk/edit?usp=sharing)

Contact info is on resume

Currently working in IT, but looking to move to a developer position. In
addition to programming, I'm proficient in graphic design (Photoshop) and
music production (FL Studio). I'm bilingual in Spanish and English and
consider myself an honest & sociable person. Feel free to contact me even if
you just want to keep in touch.

------
izolate
Location: London UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocation: Yes. Dual citizen of UK/US, so easy relocation to many
areas.

Technologies: Python, JS, PHP, Dart, Good eye

Resume: izolate.net/resume.pdf

Email: yoshtalwar (gmail)

Github: [http://github.com/izolate](http://github.com/izolate)

Full stacker specializing in Frontend & Design. Comfortable creating RESTful
backends in Pyramid/Flask (Python). Like to design and build UIs. Preferred
vanilla JS/jQ for a while, but opening up to MVC frameworks. Have familiarity
with Backbone, Knockout, Angular and can be brought up to speed very quickly.

Workflow: Vim to develop. Use gulp.js for linting/css prepros, ansible for
deployment, etc.

------
mtdavis
Location: Pittsburgh, PA

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Java, HTML, CSS, SQL, jQuery, jQuery UI,
AngularJS, Twisted

Resume: [http://mtdavis.org/Resume-Michael-
Davis.docx](http://mtdavis.org/Resume-Michael-Davis.docx)

email: michaeltdavis@gmail.com

Dependable and detail-oriented fast learner looking for new challenges. Six
years of experience in software development. Professional experience is split
about 60/40 between the front-end and back-end. On the front-end I've mainly
worked on single-page web applications using jQuery, and recently I've been
teaching myself AngularJS for side projects.

~~~
johnward
We had some front-end dev positions listed but they may have been filled.
There could be something here if you are interested:
[https://ibm.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/search/14564610](https://ibm.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/search/14564610)

Even though we are IBM our Squirrel Hill office is still very much like a
startup environment. We've done as much as we could to keep our own culture
after acquisition.

------
mattnibs
Location: Santa Barbara, Ca

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, Angular, React, .NET/C#, SQL, Full
Stack Web

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-9BNT6DJDiXUlRxUkRoRGFKV0k/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-9BNT6DJDiXUlRxUkRoRGFKV0k/edit)

Email: hello (at) mattnibecker (dot) com

Looking for Fullstack to Frontend Web positions (comfortable in either role).
I consider myself to be intensely product focused and like working with
others/organizations who feel the same way.

I'm currently looking to move away from building on the. Net Stack and moving
towards open source. Looking for such positions.

------
jonnyarnold
London (UK) full-stack web developer:

Frontend experience in JavaScript (jQuery, underscore.js, Knockout.js) and
CoffeeScript, HTML/HAML/erb and CSS3/Sass.

Backend experience in Ruby (Rails, Sinatra), Python (Flask), C# (ASP.NET),
node.js (Express.js) and even PHP.

I'm looking for a cool workplace nearby to flex some technical (and maybe even
creative) muscle. I can start immediately.

CV, contact details and GitHub account are available here:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4oWldJbYntCWVBOcWh2VkxscWM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4oWldJbYntCWVBOcWh2VkxscWM/edit?usp=sharing)

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California, U.S.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Native Development, Object Oriented Development, Android
SDK, Eclipse IDE, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing mobile apps for phones and tablets. I
have Android app project experience, including: concept development, project
planning, research, algorithm development, programming, testing, debugging,
publishing apps to the Google Play store and product maintenance.

Resume:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.pdf](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.pdf)

Email: ken dot compxpress at gmail dot com

------
antmachine
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, postgresql, sqlite, AngularJS,
whatever you'd like!

Resume: [http://anthonysallows.com](http://anthonysallows.com) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/anthony-
sallows/42/b70/162](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/anthony-sallows/42/b70/162)

Email: anthonysallows@gmail.com

About: I've done some freelance gigs, and I'm looking for a permanent position
where I can learn and grow. I love working with a team to figure out solutions
to complex problems. I learn fast and I move fast.

------
yamafaktory
Location: France Remote: Open to remote Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies
: Front-end => JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, Angular, Polymer, Socket.io / Back-end
=> NodeJS (Express, Koa), NoSQL (MongoDB, RethinkDB) Resume:
[https://yamafaktory.github.io](https://yamafaktory.github.io) Email:
davy.duperron[at]gmail.com Atypical profil (from LAMP dev to police officer /
now willing to take a u-turn in my career as a full stack developer!). I am
fond of learning everything related to the web and using bleeding-edge
technologies.

------
zalthor
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Python, C++, Java, MySQL, SQLite, MongoDB, Redis, RabbitMQ,
Git.

Resume:
[http://jayanth.info/static/file/resume.pdf](http://jayanth.info/static/file/resume.pdf)

Email: Contact info on resume.

I recently graduated from Indiana University, with a masters in Computer
Science. I have been working as a research assistant to a professor at the
university.

I see myself primarily as a C / python / C++ developer, and I am looking to
work as a systems engineer.

I am currently in the San Francisco Bay Area for the next few weeks, and I
hope to talk to as many companies as I can.

------
blahshaw
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: I'm remote-friendly.

Willing to relocate: I'm open to it if it's a great fit.

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Python/Django, JavaScript/jQuery, PostgreSQL/MS
SQL Server, C#, Lua, Swift, Git, HTML/CSS, Heroku, AWS.

My core competency is database-backed web/desktop applications but I'm
trainable if you're doing something different! See Github for side projects.

Resume: [https://github.com/blahshaw/resume/blob/technologies-
used/re...](https://github.com/blahshaw/resume/blob/technologies-
used/resume.pdf?raw=true)

Email: benjaminhlambert@gmail.com

------
kwyn
Location: San Francisco / Oakland Remote: OK Willing to relocate: none, unless
you're in Florida Technologies:

Resume: [http://harleykwyn.com/resume/](http://harleykwyn.com/resume/)

Technologies:

Expert : JavaScript, CoffeeScript, Git, Angular.js, Express.js, Node.js,
Socket.io, CoreOS, Docker Experienced : Python, Flask, scikit-learn, scikit-
image, D3.js, Famo.us, jQuery, Backbone.js, Markdown, Bash Basic : Hadoop,
Mahout, Java, C++, Labview, MATLAB, awk

E-mail: kwyn.meagher+hnjobs@gmail.com

Website: [http://harleykwyn.com/about/](http://harleykwyn.com/about/)

------
holly_kx
Location: Manila, Philippines

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Temporarily, prefers remote

Technologies: LAMP/LEMP Stack (PHP/MySQL), NodeJS, Redis, CouchDB, API-centric
design, Front-end/HTML5 related stack, BackboneJS, RactiveJS, AngularJS,
Bootstrap, Hybrid Mobile Application development using Cordova/PhoneGap.

Resume: will send via email

Email: holly.ozymandias at gmail.com

About: I am a fullstack software engineer, pragmatic, and I have been using
open source technology in creating web application for more than 10 years. I
have recently (past 4 years) leveraged my front-end development skills to
create Hybrid mobile applications for iOS/Android.

------
neilk
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: maybe - I lived for 7 years in the San Francisco Bay Area

Technologies: I've done websites in every way you can imagine and at the
largest scale possible, solo or part of a team. Lately I do a lot in Node.JS
on the backend, and JS on the frontend. Python, Ruby, Java, etc. Am a full-
stack type who can get obsessed with efficiency on the backend and prettiness
on the frontend. Looking to do more mobile projects.

Resume: [http://neilk.net/resume](http://neilk.net/resume)

Email: neilk@neilk.net

Right now I have a full client roster, but that may change after September or
so.

------
febvigrail
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Python

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/6opsgyxte0h0fkf/Eric_Baukhages-
Res...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6opsgyxte0h0fkf/Eric_Baukhages-Resume.pdf)

Email: eric.baukhages@gmail.com

I would love to work anywhere where I can continue to learn and play with many
different technologies. I'm focused mostly on Front End Web, mostly
JavaScript, with my current job, but I would love to expand into other
technologies, especially Python. I'm hoping to move to the Silicon Valley /
San Francisco area in the next 6 months. Thanks!

------
dennisz

      Location: Chicago, IL
      Remote: No
      Willing to Relocate: Yes, preferably to SF (from there)
      Technologies: Design Tools, Python, Java, HTML/CSS, R, XAML (Windows Dev)
      Resume: https://www.dropbox.com/s/mmwu77ztzyp z5a8/Resume%20v18.pdf
      Email: denn.zhao@gmail.com
    

I'm actually an intern @ Microsoft right now as a PM/Product Designer but I
write front end code. Go to school @ UChicago as a Econ/Stat major and
graduating this coming year. Looking for something in PM/Design/Data combined!

------
moonlightjobs
Location: Israel

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: Yes, later on

Technologies: Python, C, x86/ARM, reverse engineering, vulnerability
research/analysis, malware analysis. I'm also familiar with other
technologies, but they're less of an interest to me as a job offer.

Email: moonlight_jobs@mailinator.com

I have 10 years of research and development in the cyber security arena - from
malware analysis to advanced vulnerability analysis and implementation. I use
a mix of Python and C to code backend stuff and research assisting tools. I'm
looking to start with a remote consulting/contract job in similar areas.

------
jokamoto
Location: Minneapolis, MN/Saint Louis, MO.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: West Coast or Colorado.

Technologies: Python/Django, HTML/CSS/JS, PHP, Linux (RHEL and Ubuntu)

Resume: [https://oko.io/Resume.pdf](https://oko.io/Resume.pdf)

Email: oko+hn@oko.io

I graduated this spring from the University of Minnesota. Currently helping
complete some special projects from my old job, but looking for long-term
employment within the next month. I'm comfortable doing software engineering,
system administration, or a mixture of both. I find problems involving
networks and big data particularly engaging.

------
brudgers
Location: Auburn, AL

Remote: Depends on the team and structure.

Willing to relocate: For the right position.

Technologies: I know a smattering of Racket, C#, Ruby, Scala, Clojure, and
SML. I've seen a little ASP.Net, Rails, HTML, CSS and JavaScript.

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/benrudgers](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/benrudgers)

I'm a licensed architect (the kind that designs buildings) and considering a
career change because I enjoy programming. I've been taking CS courses on
Coursera for the past year to improve my chops.

    
    
         Email: benrudgers@gmail.com

------
hcarvalhoalves
Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full-stack web dev - Javascript, Backbone, React, Python,
Django, SQLAlchemy, PostgreSQL, PostGIS, Linux, AWS, Heroku. Also experience
with UI design, UX, improving user conversions. Products from concept to
launch.

Resume: [http://github.com/hcarvalhoalves](http://github.com/hcarvalhoalves)
[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/henrique-carvalho-
alves/15/472/a...](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/henrique-carvalho-
alves/15/472/a81)

Email: hcarvalhoalves@gmail.com

------
martinvol
Computer Engineer student looking for winter(December-March) internships
abroad.

Location: Buenos Aires

Remote: preferably no

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ● Python (Django, GTK, Twisted), ● Javascript (jQuery, Ajax), ●
C (Valgrind, Make), ● Java (JUnit, Ant, Eclipse), ● SmallTalk (SUnit, Pharo),
● Git and Bazaar, ● HTML/CSS, ● TCP and Web sockets management, ● Concurrent
and Asynchronous programming, ● Hardware Design (Assembler, electronics, PCB
design).

Resume: [http://volteck.net/cv/Martin-Volpe-
Resume.pdf](http://volteck.net/cv/Martin-Volpe-Resume.pdf)

Email: martin.volpe@gmail.com

------
BrianEatWorld
Location: Austin, Texas

Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Australia, New Zealand, Parts of Asia, West
Coast US

Technologies: Python, Clojure/Clojurescript, JS(clientside), *nix, MongoDB,
SQL, Redis, Hadoop/Pig, HTML/CSS

Resume: Available on Request

Email: BrianEatWorld@gmail.com

In addition to dev work, I have a strong background in Economics and Data
Analysis. I am looking to get further into development, preferably
Clojure/Clojurescript, but more than happy to leverage my other talents if
valuable. I have a thing for Windows Phone Development, so it'd be awesome if
you have projects in that space.

~~~
jdrock
Let us know if you're interested:
[https://www.datafiniti.net/home/careers](https://www.datafiniti.net/home/careers)

------
hiby007

      Location: Rajkot, Gujarat, India
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Php, Laravel (MVC), Jquery, Mysql, postgresql, Javascript, CSS, twitter-bootstrap (css framework), Git, Basic system admin
    
      Personal Project: http://redditpoll.com
    
      Resume: https://github.com/bhargavjoshi
    
      Email: bhargavdjoshi@gmail.com
    

_Has 2 months of experience working with a YC-2014 non-profit startup_
[https://www.zidisha.org/](https://www.zidisha.org/)

------
ztsmith

      Location: Seattle (but not the eastside)
      Remote: Maybe
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C#, ASP.NET (MVC), SQL, Backbone.js, Azure, Solr
      Resume: https://www.dropbox.com/s/4buhbsw41a5njda/Zac%20Smith%20Resume%20v2.pdf
      Email: ztsmith [at] gmail
    

I'm a full stack dev - mainly MSFT, but open to all technologies. Over 8 years
experience. Looking for a small and agile team or startup. Lots of experience
with public web. Looking for a place where good design and OOP/TDD is valued.

------
wwweston
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes (travel/onsite negotiable up to half-time)

Willing to relocate: probably not outside LA/OC/Ventura Co at the moment

Technologies: I've built things with JS, HTML, CSS, PHP, Perl, Python, Ruby,
Java, Go, C, mathematics, and mythology.

Resume:
[http://weston.canncentral.org/resume/](http://weston.canncentral.org/resume/)

Email: [hnusername] @canncentral.org

I'm probably most interested in roles that aren't 100% engineering, either on
the business intelligence/data science side, or product management/development
side.

------
oacgnol
Location: NYC

Remote: open to it

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Scala, Play, Akka, MySQL (also in a past life: PHP, Java,
Hadoop)

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/longcao](https://www.linkedin.com/in/longcao)

email: longcao at gmail

------
bluerobotcat
Location: I am an EU citizen but currently live as a nomad in SE Asia

Remote: I would consider it

Willing to relocate: Absolutely (but, FWIW, I appear to have a PhD in the
wrong field for an H-1B visa)

Technologies: Objective-C (iOS), Clojure, regular expressions, SQL, HTML5/CSS,
and more

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=209835489](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=209835489)

I'm determined to turn my longtime hobby into my profession and am looking for
a junior developer position, preferably doing iOS development and/or backend
work.

~~~
olegp
What's your email?

~~~
bluerobotcat
jdv@foobar.be

Also, my homepage is
[http://jdevuyst.appspot.com/](http://jdevuyst.appspot.com/)

------
mey

      Location: Portland, OR
      Remote: Remote or Local
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Ruby, Javascript, C++, SQL
      Resume: Available upon request (ref this post), www.linkedin.com/in/smarkwell/ 
      Email: scott.markwell@gmail.com 
      Web: http://musteat.org
    

I have been working in many different aspects of mobile development from game
development, search, PaaS and payments. I am looking for a change from my
current position and looking to work with a great team on interesting
problems.

------
danieljchen
FALL 2014 INTERNSHIP (mid-September through December)

Dartmouth College junior, side-project experience in web-development,
wearables, scripting, coursework in everything from Artificial Intelligence to
Digital Electronics.

Location: San Francisco

Remote: No.

Willing to relocate: Bay area only.

Technologies: C; Java; Javascript; Bash; Python; HTML/CSS; LaTeX; MySQL;
MongoDB; UNIX; Pebble SDK; jQuery

Resume: [http://danieljchen.com/resume.pdf](http://danieljchen.com/resume.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/cheniel](https://github.com/cheniel)

Email: Fall2014Internship@danieljchen.com

------
johnsparwasser
Location: Baltimore, MD

Remote: I'd prefer to work onsite, but I've done remote before

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript (Angular, JQuery), PHP, *nix administration, database
administration (MySQL, Postgres, Mongo)

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1VnSX6VHpsPASjrwwyxA_PFtw...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1VnSX6VHpsPASjrwwyxA_PFtwPL0YLKtMpnn3WfAvkjQ/edit?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://github.com/john-sparwasser](https://github.com/john-
sparwasser)

I love new technologies and learning new things.

------
lgp171188
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Debian, Python, Django, C++, SAN Storage, Linux system
administration.

Code: GitHub: [https://github.com/lgp171188](https://github.com/lgp171188)
Bitbucket:
[https://bitbucket.org/guruprasad](https://bitbucket.org/guruprasad)

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0By4tOruhioffYk8ySEdweTZEdWc/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0By4tOruhioffYk8ySEdweTZEdWc/edit?pli=1)
Email: lgp.171188 at gmail

------
tavobarrientos
Location: Monterrey, Mexico Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Maybe, for the
right offer Technologies: .NET(C#/ASP.NET MVC 5/Entity Framework/Linq),
Mobile(iOS/Android/WP Phone8),
Web(Bootstrap/HTML5/CSS3/JS/Jquery/KnockoutJS/PHP/Wordpress/ROR), SQL Server,
MySQL, SQLite, Oracle. Resume:
[http://gustavo.acidstudios.me/resume.html](http://gustavo.acidstudios.me/resume.html)
Email: gustavo.barrientos@acidstudios.me

------
mh5
Location: Washington DC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: I'm a technical project manager with an operations background.
Currently at an agency, looking to move to a product-focused company or media
organization. I'm the person that keeps the trains running on time, can learn
new things quickly, and have several successful side projects.

Resume: I'm currently employed, so I can't post this. (This probably means I
won't have anyone reply, but it's safer than someone from my company seeing
this!)

Email: If interested, please comment and I'll email you.

------
kcutrer
Location: Greensboro, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (east coast)

Technologies: HTML/CSS, familiar with JS, various CMS and CRM systems

Resume: [http://goo.gl/Z5sv14](http://goo.gl/Z5sv14)

Email: kcutrer@gmail.com

\-----

I'm not a developer, but I do have the technical knowledge and understanding
to work and communicate with developers.

I've been working in the product group (directly with the product manager) for
a SaaS product for three years. The company was recently acquired, and now I'm
interested in expanding my skillset through a product development role with a
smaller team.

------
dariot
Location: Padua, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Java Enterprise, JavaScript, jQuery, ExtJS, SQL, Oracle
PL/SQL, C (basic), Bash (basic)

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2735417/Dario%20Turchett...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2735417/Dario%20Turchetto%20CV.pdf)

Email: in the profile

I have 3 years of experience as a full-stack web developer. I code primarily
in Java and JavaScript but I built a Chrome extension in CoffeScript and I'm
currently developing a side project in Python and MongoDB.

------
yamalight
Location: Germany, Leipzig

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes, pretty much anywhere

Technologies: web and mobile, lately have been working mostly with javascript
(node and browser)

Resume: [http://codezen.net/](http://codezen.net/)

Email: yamalight@gmail.com

Have almost a decade of experience in enterprise web applications and
services. Plus as a bonus around 4 years of R&D experience in web and mobile
services that use semantic web technologies (as part of my PhD).

Please, note - as a guy with a russian passport I will need a visa
arrangements to work in your country.

------
crb002
Location: Des Moines, Iowa, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: Ruby, Python, Haskell, C/C++, Java, JavaScript

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=8550799](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=8550799)

Github:
[http://www.github.com/chadbrewbaker](http://www.github.com/chadbrewbaker)

email: crb002@gmail.com

My contracts lately have been in the test automation space, but I love to
develop too. I developed 80% of the full stack for Section 3004 of the U.S.
Affordable Care Act.

------
alexross
Location: Clemson, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Preferred. Will always consider exceptional opportunities
but I am looking to leave the south east

Technologies: Primarily C#/.NET and automated testing, but also a little bit
of Python/Django, C, C++, and Matlab. I am also doing some basic iOS
development now as well.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwrlsAM4YffXVjM3cllTenA1RnM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwrlsAM4YffXVjM3cllTenA1RnM/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: ima lexr oss [at] gmail.com, no spaces

------
bert2002
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux Server Maintenance, Corosync, Pacemaker & DRBD Cluster,
MySQL Server, Postgresql, Apache, Nginx and Varnish

Resume: on request

Email: hello@fasterssl.com

Github: [https://github.com/bert2002](https://github.com/bert2002)

I have experience in Linux System Administration for the last six years and in
my free time I always work on some small projects. I am eager to automate as
most as possible and keep the systems high available. Keep the IT working for
you - not the other way around ;)

------
5c2v
Location: Paris, France

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: most definitely

Technologies: GUI for Robotics, C++, Qt, Javascript, Python

Resume: [http://cgg.sexy/resume.pdf](http://cgg.sexy/resume.pdf)

Email: clement.geiger@gmail.com

------
IanMalcolm

      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Absolutely. Pretty much anywhere in Europe or USA / Canada would be awesome.
      Technologies: C, C++, Ruby, Python, Javascript, Java and anything else
      Resume: Experience in high availability / large scale systems. Email me for details.
      Email: pedro@pedrovanzella.com
    

Preferably part-time for now. Any language / framework - I'm a programmer, not
a <X> programmer. (Although I prefer Python).

------
zntfdr
Location: Vicenza, Italy

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: YES, especially in Asia.

Technologies: JavaScript, php, Java, C++, HTML (any), CSS (any), jQuery and
more.

Resume: [https://goo.gl/QifQtI](https://goo.gl/QifQtI)

Email: my username @ gmail.com

I'm graduating this October in Computer Science from University of Padua,
Italy. Born and raised in Italy, I'm now ready to work with super talented
people around the world, to solve the most exciting and competitive problems,
and to plan and execute tremendously complex projects.

------
duiker101
Location: Cambridge, UK - Full time

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java(Android), C#, .NET, SQL, Javascript, HTML, CSS,
willing(would love to) learn new technologies. Very fast and avid learner.

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30775291/CV.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30775291/CV.pdf)

Personal portfolio:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30775291/cl.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30775291/cl.pdf)

Email: duiker101@gmail.com

------
dz1111
Location: Honolulu, Hawaii, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS (Objective-C, Swift), Python, Databases (PostgreSQL),
Illustrator.

Resume: [http://goo.gl/O19tgB](http://goo.gl/O19tgB)

Email: blawnaitail@dunflimblag.mailexpire.com

Crafts software as art that is functional, minimal and beautiful in the
engineering and design sense. Works independently or collaboratively using
revision control and issue tracking. Prefers permanent position but open to
other options. Will consider funded PhD in Computer Science.

No recruiters please.

------
Titanbase
Location: Des Moines, IA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Cocoa and Objective-C, Windows applications, VB6, VB.NET and
ASP.NET, C#, SharePoint, Office, MSSQL, Android SDK/Java. PHP4/5, Apache 2.x,
Linux, X/Windows, MySQL. HTML, XHTML, XML, Javascript, CSS. Lightwave, Adobe
Flash, AS2/AS3, Illustrator, Photoshop, Premiere, and Fireworks.

Resume: Click 'View Resume' on my portfolio at:
[http://bensapps.neocities.org](http://bensapps.neocities.org)

Email: benlindelof@yahoo.com

------
ibarrajo
Location: San Diego, USA && Tijuana, Mexico

    
    
      Remote: Yes  
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes  
    
      Technologies: Javascript (Node, AngularJS), PHP (Codeigniter), Java (Android, JavaFX)  
    
    	PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL.  
    
      Resume: http://josueibarra.com/Josue-Ibarra.pdf  
    
      Email: josue [at] elninja.com  
      
    

3 Years professional experience developing e-commerce, Point Of Sale, CRM and
custom sites and applications.

I'm looking forward to good challenge =]

------
daj40
Location: Cleveland, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Languages/Technologies: C#, SQL, JavaScript, Python, Java, C++, C, CSS, JSP,
German (fluent), English (native)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/xheo31v2d7rse40/DAJ%20Resume%20Web...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xheo31v2d7rse40/DAJ%20Resume%20Web%20Version.pdf)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-
jannotta/4b/986/373](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-jannotta/4b/986/373)

Email: In resume

------
codygman
Location: DFW Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Haskell, Python, Clojure, Go

Resume: Available upon request

Email: codygman.consulting@gmail.com

I've been working freelance jobs for a bit and I'm looking for a project to
settle down on for some time. I'd really like a team teach and learn from. I
spent a year working remotely for a start-up using Python, Django, and Solr
and would like to do more of the same.

I'd prefer to use functional languages such as Haskell and Clojure, but my
main skills are in Python and I'm open to Python positions.

------
olso
Location: Bratislava, Slovakia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (if expenses are covered)

Technologies: PHP, Python, JavaScript

Resume:
[http://olsansky.sk/Martin_Olsansky_resume.pdf](http://olsansky.sk/Martin_Olsansky_resume.pdf)

Website: [http://olsansky.sk](http://olsansky.sk)

Email: martin@olsansky.sk

I've been working freelance jobs for a bit and I'm looking for something more
permanent. I'd like to work in a team, teach or learn from other people. I am
willing to learn new technologies.

------
quaffapint
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Very much yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: 11 years .NET Stack, PHP, MySQL, JavaScript, JQuery, HTML, CSS

Resume: Just ask and I'll send it along

Email: msmith -nuqjatlh- clippersoft.net

Looking For: I've been with a Fortune50 company for many years, and continue
working remotely with them for the the past 5. I would like to keep with
working remotely with a stable company in a web developer position. I love
being a developer, and love making people's work days easier with thoughtful
and easy to use solutions.

------
mgh2
Location: New York

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies:
    

\- Product: Product & Budget Management, Quality Assurance, JIRA Issue
Tracker, Git

\- Design: HTML & CSS, jQuery, UX/UI Design, Balsamiq, Photoshop, Illustrator,
Fireworks, SolidWorks

\- Scripting: Versed in Selenium, LabView, MatLab, Python, R, Objective-C,
Spritebuilder & Cocos2D

Resume:
[http://www.marcoshung.com/resume.pdf](http://www.marcoshung.com/resume.pdf)

Email: marcos@dediced.com

------
yashness
Location: Not a constraint Remote: No problem but rather not Willing to
relocate: Yes Technologies: JavaScript (confortable with various AppDev
frameworks), Nodejs, PHP, Python, Linux, CSS (Proficient) Resume:
[https://db.tt/0MFRxibY](https://db.tt/0MFRxibY) Linkedin:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/yashness/](http://in.linkedin.com/in/yashness/)
Email: yash9414@gmail.com

------
epmatsw

      Location: Madison WI
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to SF
      Technologies: Java, C#, Javascript/Coffeescript, VB6, CSS/Sass
      Resume: Ask
      Email: epmatsw@gmail.com
      Experience: Graduated Georgia Tech with BS in CS 2 years ago, interned a company using Coffeescript to build web applications, now mainly building Windows and web applications using VB6, C#, and Javascript while managing a team of 3. Willing to learn whatever.

------
uween
SEEKING WORK - Brighton & London UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Electronic hardware design, product prototyping and
microcontroller programming for displays, sensors, actuators and feedback
loops - interface libraries written in c, c++, python and LabVIEW.
Microcontroller experience includes PIC dsPIC and Arduino.

Resume: Previous work includes automation of high precision physics
experiments as well as digital interactive entertainment applications.
website: nseymoursmith.github.io

email: nseymoursmith@gmail.com

------
cc14
Curriculum Vitae cory@cryptfold.com

Summary

Software engineer, computer forensic investigator, offensive security
consultant and researcher. Designed, developed, and supported software and
hardware systems for computer forensics and information security procedures
and techniques. Offensive security risk analysis, vulnerability assessment,
penetration testing, social engineering, secure system architecture, security
policies, wireless network security, and incident response.

Skills

Engineering, personal and team software processes, project management,
interface design, security architecture. Lead and manage development teams
through requirements gathering, design, development, testing, deployment, and
support. Experience with technical, social, and physical security assessment.
Investigative practices, integration, research & development.

Education

2010-2012 Monmouth University Master of Science in Software Engineering
2005-2010 Monmouth University Bachelor of Science in Software Engineering

Experience

2007-present CyanLine, LLC - Eatontown, NJ Member of Technical Staff

Engineered software & hardware computer forensic & network security products.
Assisted and led consulting work in computer forensics and network security.
Handled multiple file recovery cases where data was assumed to be lost on
disk. Performed forensic acquisitions to support both file recovery and
computer usage analysis. Prepared and submitted reports to the court on
findings from computer analysis. Developed computer forensic analysis systems.
Developed tools which deploy techniques for tracking hackers.

Representative Work

Researched, designed, and developed embedded Linux forensic acquisition
system. Managed multiple engineering projects while performing consulting work
in forensics and network security. Multiple Network Security Audits performing
internal and external vulnerability assessment, penetration testing, antivirus
evading payload development and deployment, and social and physical
engineering at private businesses, banks, and law firms. Multiple forensic
cases including, but not limited to, proprietary data removal, proprietary
data movement analysis, email analysis, and system restoration.

------
ilia1213
Location: Saint Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, C#

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2tIjBsHxwnWVHNpT2taWmVzbFk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2tIjBsHxwnWVHNpT2taWmVzbFk/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: ipotuzhnov@gmail.com

I've just graduated from the university, but have some experience in software
development. I am passionate about new technologies and programming. I am
looking for internship or traineeship with opportunity to get full-time job.

------
ryanmarsh
Location: Currently Houston, Ideally CO, UT, or CA.

Remote: Sure, but you might prefer to have me on site.

Willing to relocate: Is it hot in Houston?

Technologies: Scrum Mastering, Kanban, XP, Agile dev theory, I also code:
Ruby, Obj-C, Swift, plus languages I prefer not to use anymore.

Resume: High school dropout, paid to write code from age 16-22, US Army
paratrooper age 23-26, paid to lead teams age 27 to present. I prefer to write
code but I'm better at getting software teams across the finish line.

Email: ryan.marsh@mac.com

------
steelcave
Location: Windsor, Colorado, USA

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Arch Linux, Ubuntu Server, CentOS, Python, C, Bash, Git, Apache,
MySQL, EAGLE

Resume:
[http://steelcaverobotics.com/resume.pdf](http://steelcaverobotics.com/resume.pdf)

Email: josh[at]steelcaverobotics[dot]com

Site: [http://steelcaverobotics.com/](http://steelcaverobotics.com/)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/steelcaverobotics](https://github.com/steelcaverobotics)

------
Daves
Location: I am a recent college graduate looking for a junior developer
position and I'm willing to relocate to any major city.

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Django, Python, MySQL, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML/CSS, AWS
(and anything else you would need me to learn)

Resume: [http://davestess.com/](http://davestess.com/)
[http://davestess.com/assets/resume.pdf](http://davestess.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: davestess@gmail.com

Thanks!

------
jMyles
* Location: NYC, but very mobile

* Remote: Maybe, for the right company

* Willing to relocate: Sure

* Technologies: Python, Django, Hendrix, Ansible, Salt, CI, Selenium, GNU / Linux, Coffeescript, more and room for more Email: justin@justinholmes.com

I am a one-week-at-a-time sprinter. I can get your CI suite up-and-running,
help assess and bolster your unit test coverage, train your people, or any
number of other tasks.

Start here: [http://jmyles.github.io/](http://jmyles.github.io/)

------
dexkiki
Location: Berkeley, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Within Bay Area

Technologies: Ruby, Javascript, Java

Resume: Upon request

Email: axelrod.jeremy@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/jeaxelrod](https://github.com/jeaxelrod)

Personal Site: [http://jeaxel.com/](http://jeaxel.com/)

My passion is in design, which means I want everything I make to be optimized
for usage by other people. I create code that is modular, readable, and
extensible, and design interfaces that are intuitive and easy to use.

------
knocte

      Location: Munich, Germany, but moving out soon
      Willing to work remotely: ok (but I prefer first 3 months of work in office)
      Willing to relocate: ok
      Technologies: F# preferred (could do C#/Haskell/TypeScript/Ceylon too), Linux preferred (could do others too)
      Resume: on request
      Email: knocte [at] gmail ...
      Note: The earliest I can start is at the end of the (north-hemisphere-)summer. Part-time preferred.

------
cashellef
Halifax Canada, Remote | Relocation, Full Time

Stack: R, Python, Bash, SQL

Resume: [https://db.tt/mzwDow5S](https://db.tt/mzwDow5S)

Contact: Cashelle: cashellef at google's mail service

Just finished my Honours degree in Statistics and hold an Honours degree in
Biology.

Interested in opportunities to get my feet wet turning my existing skill with
Stats and R programming into business value in the professional world.

Competency with bash, python, and SQL as needed to move data through the
tubes.

~~~
enjo
Your resume link doesn't work...

~~~
cashellef
Thanks - fixed.

------
timwaagh
Location: Utrecht, Netherlands Remote: that would be cool Willing to relocate:
that will cost extra. resume: available upon request email: timwaagh@gmail.com
Technologies: mainly Javascript, php, i know about a dozen more languages.

I hold a Bsc in mathematics. I have started my career about three months ago.
currently working as a junior dev for a telecommunications operations
outsourcing company as well as a side job developing for a GIS company.

------
groovylick

      Location: San Diego, CA  
      Remote: Yes  
      Willing to relocate: No  
      Technologies: Python, Django, Node, JS/HTML5/CSS/LESS, R, git, linux
      Resume: http://tuome.la/resume.pdf
      Email: wb@tuome.la
    

I'm a full stack freelancer looking for new projects or an opportunity with a
small or midsize company. Ecommerce is my specialty, email me if you think I
can help your project or business.

------
slicedbread
Location: Madison, Wisconsin; United States of America

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Project Management, Game Development, Unity, Unreal, JIRA,
Excel, Parature, Xbox One Devkit, PS4 Devkit, X360 Devkit, Agile, Scrum,
Microsoft Office, Maya, Photoshop, Adobe Creative Suite, Social Media,
Community Management, Quality Assurance, Crazy Bump, Production, Public
Speaking

Resume: linkedin.com/in/anthonylbarnes/ & anthonylbarnes.com/resumeacute.html

Email: barnesal@live.com

------
Danielpk
Location: Curitiba / Brazil Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Ruby, Rails, Node.JS, PHP, MongoDB, Postgresql, ElasticSearch Resume:
[https://github.com/danielpk](https://github.com/danielpk) /
[http://br.linkedin.com/in/danielpakuschewski](http://br.linkedin.com/in/danielpakuschewski)
Email: contato at danielpk.com.br

------
mdturnerphys
Location: Seattle

Remote: Probably not

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: hardware development (CAD, CNC, laser fabrication), sensors,
optics, MATLAB, Python, LabVIEW, microcontrollers, . . .

Resume: [http://guavaduck.com/resume](http://guavaduck.com/resume)

Email: matt at the domain above

Looking for interesting hardware-development or data-analysis problems to work
on. Finishing up an experimental physics PhD in a group doing precision tests
of gravity with mechanical sensors.

~~~
totalrobe
Just putting this out there because this is my dream job...looks perfect for
you

[http://www.planetaryresources.com/](http://www.planetaryresources.com/)

~~~
mdturnerphys
I applied there a year or so ago but haven't checked their postings for a
while. Thanks for the reminder!

------
k-mcgrady
Location: Belfast, Northern Ireland

Remote: Remote or on site

Willing to relocate: Yes (preferred)

Technologies: iOS, Objective-c, Swift, Ruby on Rails, Android, Java

Resume: I've been freelancing for the last 5 years. You can see some of my
portfolio at [http://www.hotrodsoftware.com](http://www.hotrodsoftware.com)
but if you'd like more info please get in touch as I'm working on getting a
full portfolio online still.

Email: kieran at hotrodsoftware.com

------
ddorian43
Location: Tirana, Albania

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: python, flask,postgresql, hypertable, elasticsearch, mongodb,
html/css/js, php, mysql

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gpsoz875o1l5btg/Dorian%20Hoxha%20C...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gpsoz875o1l5btg/Dorian%20Hoxha%20CV%20-%20english.pdf)

Email:Inside my profile or inside my resume.

I'm looking for part-time and full-time also in other technologies, I'm a fast
self-learner.

~~~
Bootvis
The technologies you list are probably of interest for my employer. However, I
will not forward your resume immediately because he will probably say no now.
Can you:

\- Showcase some live sites you have build

\- Be really careful with the general layout of your resume, stuff like
capitals for acronyms and spaces.

If you do, I will forward.

~~~
ddorian43
I fixed all the errors that I could find in the resume.Thanks.

------
akeda
Location: Bekasi, Indonesia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Go, Python, and JavaScript

GitHub: [https://github.com/gedex](https://github.com/gedex)

Projects: [http://gedex.web.id/projects](http://gedex.web.id/projects)

Email: admin AT gedex DOT web DOT id

Full stack engineer with confidence in front-end (HTML, CSS, JS) and back-end
(PHP, Go, Python, and Node). However, I'm open to any technology and excited
to learn new things.

------
geekam
Anyone hiring remote programmers? I am moving back to India (from the US). I
am on H1 visa right now.

Location: Current - US. Near future - India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (but will require visa)

Technologies: 6+ years Web with 1+ years is bioinformatics pipelines and data
crunching Python, C++ (mostly CGIs), PHP, ColdFusion, JavaScript, html, mysql,
mssql, bash scripting Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Boost Jenkins, TeamCity
Apache, Apache Axis SOAP CentOS, Ubuntu

Resume: Please ask

Email: geekamja@gmail.com

------
cmwelsh

        Location: Phoenix, Arizona
        Remote: Only remote
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Node.js, React.js, PostgreSQL, HTML/CSS
        Resume: http://cmwelsh.com
        Email: chris@cmwelsh.com
    

Looking for full-stack web development work using Node.js, React.js, Flux
Application Architecture, isomorphic JavaScript, SOA, i18n, "Node.js at
scale", "big data", etc.

------
SamPiggott
Location: London

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: For the right position, definitely!

Technologies: Objective-C (iOS), CSS3/HTML5, Javascript, Ruby on Rails, git,
SQL, video and motion graphics

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/u134h3gb7mhc8ho/Sam%20Piggott%20-%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/u134h3gb7mhc8ho/Sam%20Piggott%20-%20CV.pdf)

Portfolio: [http://www.samdoesth.at](http://www.samdoesth.at)

Email: piggott.sam@gmail.com

------
thenduks
_Location:_ GTA-ish, Ontario, Canada

 _Remote:_ Yes

 _Willing to relocate:_ No

 _Technologies:_ Ruby, Rails, JavaScript (CoffeeScript too), Node, jQuery,
Backbone.js, AWS and ops experience, and the usual HTML/CSS/etc

 _Resume:_ [http://ryanfunduk.com](http://ryanfunduk.com)
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/ryanfunduk](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/ryanfunduk)

 _Email:_ on my website

------
grokcode
Location: At the moment, DC metro area, US

Remote: Absolutely, remote position preferred.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, JQuery, Git, Linux, Puppet, Postgres. In the
past I’ve also worked in the Java, .NET, and PHP ecosystems, but I won’t swamp
you with all of those keywords too.

Portfolio: [http://grokcode.com/programmer-
portfolio/](http://grokcode.com/programmer-portfolio/)

Hi, I’m Jess. I build things that surprise and delight people, and I use data
to make the world a better place. I want to work for a company that does those
things too.

By trade I am a software developer. I build awesome webapps and have done a
bit of data science work too. Along the way I’ve picked up enough related tech
to handle the full stack: frontend, backend, devops, database administration,
and even a touch of design and marketing.

My current weapon of choice is Python, but I believe in using the best tool
for the job.

I’ve built data-crunching SaaS tools for internet marketers, a hosting
dashboard, open source Django apps, Stripe payment integration, WordPress
plugins, and a bunch of odds and ends. You can see some of the highlights in
my portfolio.

Also, I have a snazzy bachelor’s degree in Computer Science from the
University of California at Berkeley, and enjoy opportunities for continued
education.

For the past few years I’ve been a solo bootstrapper working on Author Alcove,
a book discovery service for readers. I’ve hit a bunch of new user milestones,
worked through scaling issues, learned a lot, and had a great ride, but now
I’m ready to move on to my next big thing.

That big thing is a full-time position with a company that moves quickly – a
startup or established company that has lean / agile in it’s DNA. Broadly
speaking, I am interested in alternative energy, quantified self, home
automation, and developer tools. But there are intensely interesting problems
in every industry, and if you are solving them, I would love to hear about it.

At the moment I’m in the D.C. area of the United States. Remote work is
preferred, but relocation could work, especially if the location is warm,
walkable/bikeable, and low crime.

If you think we could build amazing things together, let’s chat:
jess@grokcode.com.

------
jorge-d
Location: Paris, France

Remote: Eventually

Willing to relocate: Yes (Asia, California, NY)

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Javascript (Ember, Angular), WebRTC,

Resume:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jorge-d](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jorge-d)

Github: [https://github.com/jorge-d](https://github.com/jorge-d)

Email: jorge.dimitri@gmail.com

I'm a student with +3 years of experience, finishing my Master degree in a bit
more than a month :)

------
MikeDelaney
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Git, HTML, CSS, Linux, Some
JavaScript/JQuery

Resume:
[http://www.mikedelaney.us/resume.html](http://www.mikedelaney.us/resume.html)

Email: mdelaney at utexas dot edu

I'm primarily interested in web development and automation. I'm willing to
work on contract or full-time, but most of all, I'm looking for a company
where I can continue to grow as a developer.

------
randrews
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails, Ruby, CGI / FastCGI, HTTP, CSS, Haml / Sass, Bootstrap,
Javascript, jQuery, Prototype.js, ExtJS, Script.aculo.us, RSPec, Capistrano,
Java / J2EE, JSP, Swing, C, C++, Objective C, C#, Lua, Perl, Scheme, Lisp,
MySQL, Postgres, SQLite, Emacs, Git, Eclipse, Subversion, CVS, Linux, ZeroMQ

Resume: [http://rbandrews.com](http://rbandrews.com)

Email: ross.andrews@gmail.com

------
pbj
Location: South Carolina, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (depending on city)

Technologies: HTML, CSS, jQuery, Selenium, SharePoint

Resume: My background is mostly in technical/customer support, but I've done a
some front end work and software testing on the side. I'm primarily looking
for a mid-senior level support/implementation/account management/customer
success role but I'm also interested in QA. Email me for my full resume.

Email: See profile

------
eltaco
Location: Atlanta/Alpharetta | Full-time

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Open to bay area

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, Node, d3

Resume: [http://henryzoo.com](http://henryzoo.com)

Github:
[https://github.com/eltacodeldiablo](https://github.com/eltacodeldiablo)

Email: henry.z@gatech.edu

New grad looking primarily for a front-end dev position. Interested in doing
UI development, visualization, games but open to learning new technologies.

------
interintel

      Location: Thousand Oaks, CA (Los Angeles area)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Connectomics, Neurorobotics
      Resume: http://www.linkedin.com/in/timothybusbice
      Email: interintelligence@gmail.com
    

Looking for the non-existent position of Connectomic Engineer, or anything
applying my skills of neurobiology, computer science and/or robotics.

------
giancarlo84
Location: Washington DC

Remote: YES, please.

Willing to relocate: I can't at the moment.

Technologies: Everything Javascript, Front-End Development.

Resume: [http://bellido.us/resume.html](http://bellido.us/resume.html)

Email: giancarlo.bellido at gmail

Github: [https://github.com/giancarlo](https://github.com/giancarlo)

Looking for a remote job, but will consider anything near the DC metro area.
Open to contract/freelance too.

------
gbachik
Location: Boulder, CO

    
    
      Remote: Will do both remote and office work
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: HTML5/CSS3, Javascript/JQuery, Node & Express, MongoDB, iOS
    
      Resume: Email Me. 

In the meantime you can checkout my website: gagebachik.com linkedin:
linkedin.com/in/gagebachik and github: github.com/gbachik

    
    
      Email: gbachik@gmail.com

------
greeby
Location: Austin, Tx

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: R, SPSS, C, C++, Perl, MATLAB, familiarity with Python and SQL

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/jbow0iti7t8no6j/GRaoResume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/jbow0iti7t8no6j/GRaoResume.pdf)

Email: raog at utexas edu

I have PhD in psychology (speech perception) and a BSc in computer
engineering.

Stats are my jam yo. I am particularly interested in probabalistic and non-
parametric approaches.

------
ianwhen
Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Only around the SF Bay Area

Experienced: Javascript, Git, Node.js, Socket.io, MongoDB, Mongoose,
Passport.js, Linux, D3.js, Jade

Basic: Backbone.js, Angular.js, MySQL, Sequelize, Coffeescript, Grunt, jQuery,
Jasmine, CSS, Ruby, C

Resume: ask

Email: ianwhen@gmail.com

Homepage: [http://ianh.co](http://ianh.co)

Looking for either a Fullstack or Backend-oriented web development position.
References/projects available on request.

------
sarjan
Location: Worcester, MA

Remote: Please

Willing to relocate: can't, still in college, may be after graduation :)

Technologies: Linux admin, Java, PHP, ColdFusion, Python, JavaScript,
HTML/CSS, Rails (Ruby).

Resume:
[http://cs.clarku.edu/~sarshrestha/resume.pdf](http://cs.clarku.edu/~sarshrestha/resume.pdf)

Email: shrestha.sarjan [the mail from google]

I am looking for internship kind of thing for next academic year. unpaid is
ok.

------
anilg3
Location: Seattle WA

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes, SF Bay Area, Singapore, and Tokyo only
    
      Technologies: PHP, Python, MySQL, R, Tableau, Ubuntu/Apache/NGINX, SAN/NAS/Data Storage
    
      Resume: http://www.linkedin.com/in/guptaak/
    
      Email: username at gmail
      Interests: Big Data, Data Storage, Data Analytics, Fintech

------
kdlmm
Location: Paris, France

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (AngularJS, NodeJS) MongoDB, Redis

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/kdelemme/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/kdelemme/)
\- [http://www.kdelemme.com](http://www.kdelemme.com) \-
[http://github.com/kdelemme](http://github.com/kdelemme)

Email: kdelemme@gmail.com

------
sgmurphy
Location: Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript (Backbone.js, jQuery), PHP, MySQL, Apache, Git,
HTML/CSS

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sgmurphy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sgmurphy)

Email: sean@iamseanmurphy.com

Full-stack developer with 9 years of experience, looking for part-
time/contract position.

Particularly interested in companies dealing with behavioral healthcare, SaaS,
messaging, machine learning.

------
malcolmwhite
Location: Austin TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C/C++, python, numpy/scipy/pandas, openGL, QT, computational
meshing algo's, PETSc, MPI, MATLAB, plasma simulations, linux, unix, centOS

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8yV1E1uE7ZXV3lyd0hzbmdkTVk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8yV1E1uE7ZXV3lyd0hzbmdkTVk/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: malcolmdavidwhite@gmail.com

------
mhallal
Location: Dubai, United Arab Emirates Remote: no Willing to relocate: yes
Technologies: symfony2, expressjs, angularjs, mysql, redis
Resume:[http://ae.linkedin.com/in/hallal/](http://ae.linkedin.com/in/hallal/)
Email: mohd.hallal@gmail.com

Lebanese nationality, I have a temporary residency in australia and would
require a visa to US/EU

------
scassiba
Location: Los Angeles, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: SF Bay Area,
Seattle, Boulder Technologies: Linux/FreeBSD sysadmin, OpenStack, Chef, Perl
(read/write), Ruby (read/debug), Python (read/debug) Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scassiba](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scassiba)
Email: hn@cassiba.com

------
its_vin

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript (expert), ASYNC, Node, Express (although I prefer hapi, 
      but Express pays the bills), Angular, SQL, MongoDB, Backbone, PHP, (and obviously 
      jQuery, HTML, CSS...) 
      Resume: github.com/vhalbwachs
      Email: vhalbwachs@gmail.com
      Tagline: "The real deal"

------
hilo262

      Location: Knoxville, TN
      Remote: Ok
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C++, C#, Python, .NET, Django
      Resume: matthewmprior.com/resume/
      Email: prior.mm [at] gmail dot com
    

I am a senior student looking for different possibilities. Whether that is
doing another internship while still in school or going full time when I
graduate in 2015.

------
jhgaylor
Location: Starkville, Mississippi

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: web development. nodejs, express, meteor, python, ruby

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/biqwmp3vvkoscf3/jakegaylor.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/biqwmp3vvkoscf3/jakegaylor.pdf)

Github: [http://github.com/jhgaylor](http://github.com/jhgaylor)

Email: jhgaylor@gmail.com

Seeking full time work as a web developer

------
aashaykumar92
Student at Univ. of Michigan. Just sold my mobile/web app to the University.
Looking for work during the school year, willing to do some front-end dev, PM,
and/or BizDev/Sales. Can put in at least 20hr/week.

Location: Ann Arbor

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Can't until I'm done w/school in May.

Technologies: HTML/CSS/JS, C++, learning Ruby

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/aashaykumar/

Email: aashayk@umich.edu

------
gravypod
I have no professional experience and am in high school. I am just looking to
get my foot in the door somewhere.

Location: Fair Lawn, NJ Remote: OK Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Java,
PHP, Javascript, Linux, C#, VB.NET Resume:
[http://www.joshuakatz.me/resume.pdf](http://www.joshuakatz.me/resume.pdf)
Email: admin@joshuakatz.me

------
stephhippo
Location: Cleveland, OH Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Ruby on Rails, Cucumber, MySQL, HTML/CSS, git, Jenkins Resume: upon request
Email: stephaniehippo@gmail.com

Interested in full-stack dev or continuing in QA for a data sensitive company.
Prefer the healthcare tech sector, but willing to listen to other companies
who believe their work is impactful.

------
justinsteele
Location: Portland, Maine

Remote: Yes, but I do prefer to see coworkers face to face occasionally

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Python, PHP, HTML, CSS, Javascript, SQL, AWS, Jenkins,
RSpec, Capybara, nginx, passenger, redis, mongodb, Java, celery, and much
more.

Resume:
[http://justinrsteele.com/docs/resume.pdf](http://justinrsteele.com/docs/resume.pdf)

Email: justin.steele@gmail.com

------
thekthuser
Location: near NYC

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: No, but will be moving into NYC soon.

Technologies: Various *nix, AWS, Apache, MySQL, SQLite, Python, Java,
Javascript, JQuery, PHP, Git, Mercurial, Bash, Rsync, Cron, learning Android
and Django

Resume: Available upon request.

Email: Contact me through my website: thekthuser.com/?page=contact

Interested in Full Stack, Back-end, Systems Administration, Android
Development, General Software Engineering

------
th1agofm
Sao Paulo/Brazil, Remote / Relocation, Full time Stack: Ruby, Node.js, Elixir
and PHP. I can work with a variety of databases from RDMS's(mysql, postgres)
to NoSQL(mongodb, neo4j). I'm currently studying R and data science. Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/thiago-fernandes-
massa/51/91a/24...](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/thiago-fernandes-
massa/51/91a/24..). Contact: thiagown@gmail.com Github:
[https://github.com/thiagofm](https://github.com/thiagofm) Whenever I have
time, I write opensource on github: I currently maintain popular Ruby gems
such as carrierwave and minimagick. I have made my own which is memcached-
manager and I'm almost finishing a memcached binary protocol client in
elixir(memcachedx).

    
    
      What I'm looking in a company:
    
      Sorry for the expression, but I'm willing to shove shit for your company in order to work and live abroad. I'm very interested in moving to the US, Canada or Europe.
    
       I code since I was 10. I'm a very all around software engineer and currently work for one of the major media companies here in Brazil. I deal daily with mid-large scale issues and develop a inhouse CMS(in Rails) that powers the R7.com website and A LOT of webservices in node.js and sinatra.
    
       I've worked in my past for Rocket Internet in a taxi app and as a lead engineer for a Square clone called Payleven.
    
       I _promise_ I'll deliver very good software for your company. I accept tests that involve doing remote work or anything, feel free to talk with me about anything.

------
ads_throwaway
Location: Essex, England

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only in the UK + Holland

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, PHP, Javascript/AngularJS, SQL/Redis, HTML5, CSS3,
Graphic Design

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NO9aamPkwE0kKofFgI5sPGI6...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NO9aamPkwE0kKofFgI5sPGI6Q_5ddXuEKn_2r2Ug004/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: andyhmltn@gmail.com

------
chrius

      Location: Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes (US, UK, Singapore, Australia)
      Experience: Business stuff and Product management of a startup: cloud storage with client-side encryption (like SpiderOak)
      Technologies: Python, jQuery, HTML, CSS, C, wxPython, Rails, PostgreSQL
      Resume: mail me
      Email: 78qug@notsharingmy.info

------
alexebird
Location: San Fransisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full-stack, Rails, Ruby, Objective-C, Angular, CoffeeScript,
Javascript, SQL, HTML, CSS, Elasticsearch, Redis, Clojure, Bash, *nix, Java,
golang and more that I'm less interested in

Resume: Upon request.

Email: alexebird at gmail

About me: I love learning new things and building solutions, and am interested
in doing challenging and meaningful work. Please get in touch!

------
pawelropa
Location: Wroclaw, Poland, EU

Remote: Absolutely, remote position preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes to California, Texas, London, Germany, Tel-Aviv

Technologies: iOS, OSX - mainly, ruby, python, java

Resume: [http://lnkd.in/q4u57M](http://lnkd.in/q4u57M)

Email: pawel[dot]ropa[at]gmail[dot]com

Blog: [http://ropa.io](http://ropa.io)

I'm talented iOS developer with 4+ years of experience.

------
rory
Location: Boston/Cambridge, MA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, SQL, Postgres, Javascript, JQuery,
HTML5/CSS3, git

Resume:
[https://github.com/roryquinlan/resume/blob/master/QuinlanRor...](https://github.com/roryquinlan/resume/blob/master/QuinlanRoryResume20140724.pdf),
somestuffby.me

Email: rjamesquinlan@gmail.com

------
stanmancan
Location: Vancouver BC

Remote: Is an option

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Javascript, SQL, Advanced Excel

Resume: Upon Request

Email: See profile

I started programming about 10 years ago casually, and have been doing it
professionally for the last 6 years. I'm currently a sales analyst and would
love to get into the data analyst field. I find numbers extremely interesting
and love identifying trends and area's of opportunity.

------
kidsil
Location: Germany

Remote: Only, please. Part time in the beginning.

Willing to relocate: not for 2014, likely for 2015

Technologies: Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes, you
name it - I've done it), JavaScript (jQuery/Backbone/some Angular), Django
(more Python than Django).

Resume: Upon request.

Email: admin (at) kidsil.net

Over 15 Years Web development experience (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

------
Androsynth
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Erlang, Javascript, PHP, Ruby, Python, Go, html/css, C/C++

Resume: [http://jamieclinton.com/work](http://jamieclinton.com/work)

Email: jcclinton24 at gmail dot com

I have been a software engineer for 5 years and have been at senior level for
last several. Have a MS in EE but switched over to software because I love to
code.

------
arikrak
Created [http://www.learneroo.com](http://www.learneroo.com) to teach
programming and more online.

    
    
        Location: NYC, New York
        Remote: No
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Java
        Resume: http://bit.ly/1rSfH8M
        Email: ak[at]learneroo.com

------
theevilcellist
Location: Austin, Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure (really passionate), ClojureScript, Lisp, Java, learning
Haskell, tinkering with Forth. Also know JavaScript, PhoneGap, Linux, Angular,
React, Enterprise-y Java, SQL etc. Can pick up other stuff easily

Resume: [http://lnkd.in/bdMbtqb](http://lnkd.in/bdMbtqb) ~14 years of fun

Email: burnsidemkatgmaildotcom

------
gregw134
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Java, MySQL, Linux, Web scraping, Data analysis, .Net, Node.js,
d3.js, MS Excel/Access

Resume: www.linkedin.com/pub/greg-womack/15/92a/18b

Email: gregw134@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/Gregw135](https://github.com/Gregw135)

I try to write clean code can be understood by other people. Will learn
anything.

------
pattle
Location: 1 hour from London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, jQuery, Backbone.js, Angular.js, Node.js, PHP,
MySQL (I'm happy to learn new technologies)

Resume: [http://www.chrispattle.com#cv](http://www.chrispattle.com#cv)
[http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

------
jurgis
Location: EU

Remote: Strictly

Willing to relocate: looking to live nomad life on a sailboat

Technologies: Salesforce APEX, PHP, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, BASH, SQL

A fusion between tech and business - studied business and information systems
management. Explored security when was a kid.

LinkedIn:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/jurgissalna](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/jurgissalna)

------
NeonVice
Location: Denver/Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, with relocation package

Technologies: C#, Java, iOS, Android, jQuery, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, Grails,
Database design (SQL), web services, *nix and windows

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaronlrobinson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaronlrobinson/)

Email: aaronlrobinson@gmail.com

------
mariopt
Location: Portugal Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Only in Europe
Technologies: Javascript (AngularJs, MeteorJs), Objective-C, Python (Django)
Resume: Available on Request. I'm a problem solver, programmer and I know some
UX Design. I plan to learn Android Development in the next months. Email:
mariorodriguespt@gmail.com

------
rahulroy
Hi I’m a Computer Science graduate and an entry level Ruby on Rails developer.

Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, jQuery, Ruby, Ruby on Rails

Resume: [http://bit.ly/RahulsResume](http://bit.ly/RahulsResume)

Github: [https://github.com/iamrahulroy](https://github.com/iamrahulroy)

Email: Mentioned in Github Profile.

------
nonnatus
Location: Near Baton Rouge, Louisiana

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, RSpec, EventMachine, Spree, JavaScript/jQuery,
HTML5, CSS3, UNIX, Git

Resume:
[https://mega.co.nz/#!UBNRHSRZ!eceWi8MEsfRV1zbsuJe4vcFsvlGwTT...](https://mega.co.nz/#!UBNRHSRZ!eceWi8MEsfRV1zbsuJe4vcFsvlGwTTvVDPmLGho8Y1A)

Email: julien@crawfi.sh

Looking for a junior Rails dev position.

------
mattfenwick
Location: Connecticut, USA

Remote: yes

Relocate: yes

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Node, Java, Clojure, Haskell, git, MySQL,
Scala, Perl

Resume: please ask

Email: mfenwick100 at gmail.com

Finishing up a PhD in bioinformatics, building software and solving problems
for protein NMR

check out some of my projects on github:
[https://github.com/mattfenwick/](https://github.com/mattfenwick/)

------
glennie
Location: Chalon sur saone, France Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: LAMP, Linux, solaris, web and mail system admin... Resume:
[https://www.glennie.fr/dynamicdata/cv.pdf](https://www.glennie.fr/dynamicdata/cv.pdf)
(French) Email: glennie@glennie.fr

------
chanlvh

      Location: Vietnam
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: node.js, javascript, wearables, API development, unix
      Resume: http://chan.io/hn.pdf
      Email: hn@chan.io
      Positions: Product Manager, Backend Software Developer
    

I'm an Ex Microsoft, Infosys and Misfit Wearables.

------
kodeseeker87
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote :No.

Willing to Relocate : Yes.

Technologies: Java,C++, C#, Python,JavaScript,PostgreSQL, Cassandra.

Email :kodeseeker@gmail.com

I just graduated from a masters program with 3 internships. Prior to that I
worked for a startup designing a developing a CRM application using Java,
PostgreSQL and JS. Im looking for challenging engineering opportunities.

Resume : Available upon Request.

~~~
kodeseeker87
Total experience of about 3 years.

------
cnicolaou

      Location: Beirut, Lebanon (european national)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Full stack dev, Ruby/Rails/Sinatra, JS, HTML/CSS (mobile), Go, *SQL, Redis etc...
      Resume: http://uk.linkedin.com/in/cnicolaou
      Email: constantin.nicolaou@gmail.com

------
GoldenHomer
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Skill Level: Junior

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Node, Angular, Express.js, MongoDB, HTML5, CSS3

Resume: www.joselcontreras.com/resume-2/

Email: jose@joselcontreras.com

I'm a newcomer to the Bay Area who wants to break into the tech scene at a
great startup as a Frontend Developer. I can get stuff done from day 1 and
will work my butt off to get results.

------
chrispecoraro
Location: Palermo, Italy

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no (Fluent/Native English Speaker, U.S. Citizen, E.U.
visa)

Technologies: Fullstack: PHP 5.5, Laravel 4.2, Javascript/jQuery, MySQL,
MongoDB, HTML5, CSS3, git flow

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://www.linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
svec
Be aware that LinkedIn profiles are not necessarily visible to everyone, even
if you think it's public, especially if people are logged in to LinkedIn.

For instance, I'm usually logged in to LinkedIn, and your LinkedIn profile may
be blocked or only partially visible because we're not "connected" enough.

~~~
andrew93101
A great way to check the visibility of your own profile is to view it in an
incognito window.

------
ig0r0
Location: Prague, Czech Republic

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Windows Phone, Windows 8, Microsoft Azure, C#, F#, ASP.NET
MVC/WebAPI, NancyFX

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/igorkulman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/igorkulman)

Blog: [http://blog.kulman.sk](http://blog.kulman.sk)

Email: igor@kulman.sk

------
iorekz
Location: France Remote: Yes at first Willing to relocate: Yes, after remote
trial Technologies: FP lang, Scala, Clojure, React, CLJS, Om Resume:
twitter.com/jvuillermet [https://github.com/ioRekz](https://github.com/ioRekz)
Email: jeremy.vuillermet@gmail.com

------
kozlikrus
Location: Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: .NET, ASP.NET WebAPI, WPF, WinForms, T-SQL, PowerShell, Unity3D,
AppFabric Cache

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1915290/EBlokhin_CV.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1915290/EBlokhin_CV.pdf)

Email: eugene.blokhin@gmail.com

Note: I will need your help with visa arrangement

------
kvgr
Location: Prague, Czech Republic and Slovakia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Android - beginner, I want to focus on android and mobile
developement and UI/UX, I know some RoR, Clojure, html, css, semantic
technologies as RDF and Topic Maps...

LinkedIn: [http://lnkd.in/YUH2zX](http://lnkd.in/YUH2zX)

Email: marek@ovecka.name

------
qodeninja
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Nope

Willing to relocate: Los Angeles, CA

Level : Architect / Senior

Technologies: Javascript (NodeJS/Angular/jQuery), HTML5/CSS3/SVG,
Android/Java, PHP, Perl, MySQL, Mongo, Python, Shell (lots of stuff actually
-- too many to list)

Resume: by request (Full Stack/Lead Engineer - 12 years experience)

Email: [username][at]outlook.com

------
a-l
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, C, Mongo, GridFs, OpenCV, FFmpeg, Php, PostgreSQL

GitHub: [https://github.com/3d0c](https://github.com/3d0c)

Resume:
[https://gist.github.com/3d0c/5a854f3a996c7af4b557](https://gist.github.com/3d0c/5a854f3a996c7af4b557)

------
MichaelMaddox

      Location: Minneapolis, MN  
      Remote: Yes  
      Willing to relocate: No  
      Technologies: Angular, Javascript, .NET, SQL  
      Resume: http://www.capprime.com/about/MichaelMaddox-Resume.html  
      Email: see resume  
      More: http://www.capprime.com/About.htm

------
fardinak
Location: Rasht, Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, SASS, JavaScript, OpenLayers, Apache Cordova,
Node.js, PHP, SQL -- Also familiar with PostGIS, Python, the C family, Java
and Android Platform

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/fardinak](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/fardinak)

------
mrlyc
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: EFTPOS, Linux device drivers, mainly C, some C++ with PowerPC,
Intel and ARM chips.

Resume: Electronic engineering background, wrote AS2805 library for EFTPOS
terminals, wrote drivers for a mobile phone base station, medical equipment
and an air traffic control system.

Email: mrlbp@bigpond.com

------
krapp
Location: Waco, Tx, United States

Remote: Preferably, because of school

Willing to relocate: possibly

Technologies: C#, VB, PHP, Web (Javascript/HTML/CSS etc), willing to improve
in C++ and Java

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp)

Email: kennethrapp1@gmail.com

------
eggie5

      Location: San Diego, Ca
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: NO
      Technologies: ruby/rails, iOS, android, angularjs 
      Resume: http://eggie5.com (github, code, etc)
      Email: eggie5 (gmail)
    

Using rails since 2007. Can get you idea up and running quickly!

------
jaggederest
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Javascript, full stack, Postgresql, you name it

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1v4ws_8RwjheIqNtG7qpcjz7s...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1v4ws_8RwjheIqNtG7qpcjz7sgerHE6OAtHcaUA2a4t4/pub)

email: justin.george@gmail.com

------
thinkong

      Location: South Korea
      Remote: Maybe
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C++, C#, Javascript, Network Programming
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/pub/kyuhun-lee/61/bb7/620 - mail me for more
      Email: thinkong(hotmail)

------
rxever
Location: Slovenia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: RoR,
PostgreSQL, jQuery, css3, html Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rxever](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rxever)
Email: rxever@gmail.com

------
danlash
Location: Atlanta, Georgia

Remote: Yes, prefer

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: Expert level JavaScript (backbone, node, coffeescript), .NET
(C#, ASP.NET MVC), and Web (html5, css3)

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danlash](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danlash)

Email: my username at gmail

------
michaf
Location: Germany, Frankfurt area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: C/C++, ASM, Python, Matlab, Fortran, MPI

Resume: Ask

Email: michel@fettabernett.de

Experience: I recently finished my PhD in Applied Physics, and am currently
working in Scientific Computing. My interests lie in data mangling,
specifically using machine learning / deep NNs.

------
snowballsteve
Location: Athens Ohio

Remote: Not at the moment, but sure

Willing to relocate: Depends where, not an urban individual

Technologies: Geo-spatial analysis work with Python, and a decent amateur at
everything else. Regularly use Python, R, PostGIS, occasionally dabble in web-
apps.

Resume: Ask and you shall receive.

Email: snowballsteve3+hn@gmail.com

------
adambware
Location: Jacksonville, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Linux Admin, Web Security, Shell Scripting, PHP, Ruby,
Javascript, jQuery, HTML/CSS. Willing to learn anything!

Learning: Puppet, Jekyll, RoR, ELK, CoreOS.

Resume: [http://adamboulware.com/](http://adamboulware.com/)

Email: see resume

------
kiliancs
Location: Barcelona

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: SCCD, Maximo, WebSphere, Oracle DB, MSSQL, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Java, C#, Python, Lua, JavaScript, jQuery, MooTools, PHP, Symphony2,
WordPress, CSS, HTML5

Resume: [http://j.mp/1qfrZZT](http://j.mp/1qfrZZT)

Email: kilian[at]aktive[.]cat

------
abustamam
Location: Sacramento, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Rails, Git, HTML/CSS, troubleshooting, Node.js/NPM, Python, MATLAB,
Javascript/jQuery, Heroku, AWS Resume: upon request Email:
rasheed.bustamam@gmail.com

------
r0fls
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Python, Javascript, SQL

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9TGStTHY5p1N0p6V3dGQXkzOWs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9TGStTHY5p1N0p6V3dGQXkzOWs/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: raphael dot deem at gmail dot com

------
Anil-Shrestha
Location: San Francisco Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Java, C#, Ruby on Rails, HTML/CSS, Java Script, MEAN, ASP.NET, Objective C,
MSSQL, L/Unix Resume: Upon Request Email: jesnilshrestha04@hotmail.com

------
Fenicio
Location: Málaga (Spain) Remote: Sure Willing to relocate: Sure, Inmediatly
Technologies: Actually working on PHP, MySQL, Selenium, Java Swing, Android,
Spring. On my free time I hack node.js, Python and Meteor.js. Email: sirguiom
at hotmail dot com

------
lenli
\------

Hi I'm Len, an iOS Developer.

I'm looking to work with cool people and interesting products.

\------

Location: New York City

Relocate: No

Technologies: Objective C, Cocos2d, Spritebuilder

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=1121733](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=1121733)

Email: leonard [dot] li [at] gmail.com

\------

------
rashoodkhan
Location: Hyderabad,India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies: Django,Git,C#,Xamarin.OSX,Spring MVC

Resume: [http://in.linkedin.com/pub/rashid-
khan/4b/b64/542](http://in.linkedin.com/pub/rashid-khan/4b/b64/542)

Email: rashood.khan@gmail || rashid@imrashid.com

------
TolgaB

      Location: Palo Alto
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: I have experience in web design and ios development.
      Resume: Please send me an email for a full resume and chat.
      Email: mathman290@gmail.com

------
trineroks
Location: Southern California

Remote: Yes, but physical location preferred.

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Objective-C, C/C++, some Java, some Python, prefer backend work.

Resume: Upon request

Email: trineroks at gmail.com

Looking For: A tech startup company that is passionate about making cool apps
for multiple platforms.

------
rzt
Location: Chicago, Illinois

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Communications and marketing management and strategy, content
development, branding, copywriting, copyediting, HTML, CSS, Drupal, Adobe
Creative Suite

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/rzthomas/

Email: r.z.t [at] outlook [dot] com

------
scmoore
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, JS, Ruby, HTML, CSS, Git

Resume: scottcmoore.com/resume

Email: scott.chandler.moore@gmail.com

Moving to Philly area in 6 weeks. Looking for employment hopefully doing
backend web application development but open to all kinds of challenging work!

------
maroloccio

      Location: Malaga, Spain
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Android, Python, Linux
      Resume: http://it.linkedin.com/in/marcoippolito/
      Email: maroloccio@gmail.com

------
jgulbronson
_INTERN - Winter 2015_

 _Current Software Engineering student_

Location: Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android, Web Front-End (Backbone experience, some React)

Github: [https://github.com/JGulbronson](https://github.com/JGulbronson)

email: jgulbronson@gmail.com

------
enilsen16
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes, but a physical location is preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript

Resume: Upon request

Email: enilsen16@live.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen)

------
rhizome

        Location: San Francisco
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JQuery, HTML/CSS, all sysadmin
        Resume: http://www.many9s.com
        Email: eric+hn@many9s.com

------
ownagefool
Location: Guildford / London / UK

Remote: Doesn't matter.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: PHP, AngularJS, Linux

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/allandegnan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/allandegnan)

Email: allan@adegnan.net

Heavily prefer contract work.

------
Atala
Location: Paris, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: python (Django, djangoREST), javascript (BackboneJS), Git (git
flow), Java, HTML/CSS

Resume: bit.ly/1saexXd

Git: [https://github.com/Atala](https://github.com/Atala)

Email: alois.guillope@gmail.com

~~~
Atala
EDIT: link towards my resume [https://db.tt/uUnUBC4i](https://db.tt/uUnUBC4i)

------
nlopez
Location: Seville, Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes - West Coast US (Bay Area preferred)

Technologies: Android 4yr/exp, iOS 3yr/exp, Ruby on Rails 3yr/exp

Resume: [http://s.perry.es/resume](http://s.perry.es/resume)

Email: nacho@nlopez.io

GitHub: @mrmans0n

------
nardi
Location: Bay Area

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Haskell, Rails, Node, Java, Javascript, HTML/CSS, Obj-C/Cocoa,
Swift, Unity, Python, C/C++, Unix, PostgreSQL, Django, scalable services, etc.
etc...

Resume: Email me for resume—recently ex-Apple

Email: knardi@gmail.com

------
shabinesh

      Location: Bangalore
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: prefer remote, can travel if required
      Technologies: python-Django/Flask, Go, openstack.
      Resume: Please email me
      Email: shabi@fossix.org

------
JeremyKolb
Location: Chicago Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Digital Marketing Specialist with experience working for B2B
technology startups. Studied at Oxford University and have written several
books.

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/jeremymkolb/

Email: Kolb.Jeremy@gmail.com

~~~
JeremyKolb
[http://www.amazon.com/Social-Media-Marketing-that-Works-
eboo...](http://www.amazon.com/Social-Media-Marketing-that-Works-
ebook/dp/B00L8709IW/)

------
enzolovesbacon
Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, Objective-C, reverse engineering

Resume: Available upon request

Email: enzo.matsumiya at gmail

\--

Great interest for low-level stuff (drivers, kernel, asm, etc) be it
development, debugging or disassembling. I'm also an infosec enthusiast.

------
bdphilly
Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Backbone.js, jQuery, SQL,
RSpec, Bootstrap, HTML and CSS

Resume: www.bryanphillips.me

Email: bdphilly [at] gmail [dot] com

Interested in full stack, front-end, or back-end positions.

Are you located in the Bay Area? Let’s talk!

------
knoxzin1
Location: ES, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML/CSS, JS, Backbone, jQuery, Node, PHP, git.

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/knoxzin1](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/knoxzin1)

Email: rodrigo_siqueira1@yahoo.com.br

------
nojvek
Why not make an actual job site? It seems the data here is quite disorganized.
There are quite a few who wants to be hired and who is hiring posts? Could
work as a free job listing site for hacker-techies.

------
sreyaNotfilc
Location: Washington DC

Remote: Yes please

Willing to relocate: Yes please

Technologies: ASP.Net stack, C#, JQuery, html, css, SQL

I'm willing to learn more if needed.

Resume: [http://artjutsu.com/resume.docx](http://artjutsu.com/resume.docx)

email jayayers at gmail

------
jmcmahon443
Location: New York, NY Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Front
end, mobile dev, PHP, Python, JavaScript (& frameworks), graphic design
Resume: n/a Email: jmcmahon443 (at) gmail.com

------
pdecker
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes, but would prefer not to.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Biz Dev, Law, Logistics, Sales

Resume: Upon request

Email: pdeckr@gmail.com

------
ricny046
Location: Sweden (but can work for a business from everywhere)

Remote: Yes please.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails, Ruby, Javascript, ReactJS, AngularJS, Java, JRuby

Blog & open source: [http://rny.io](http://rny.io)

Email: ricn [at] rny.io

------
pmbanugo
Location: Nigeria Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: C#,
JavaScript/jQuery, HTML/CSS, Database, ASP.NET. Resume:
ng.linkedin.com/in/pmbanugo Email: p.mbanugo@yahoo.com

------
TenJack
Location: Seattle

Remote: Remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full-stack web dev, Ruby on Rails, jQuery, CSS, HAML,
coffeescript, slim, Bootstrap

Resume: 6+ years of experience: [http://davidlynam.com](http://davidlynam.com)

Email: dlynam@gmail.com

------
k111ky

        Location: Tallinn, Estonia
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: PHP, MySQL, CSS3, HTML5, Javascript
        Resume: http://k111ky.com
        Email: asko@k111ky.com

------
alexrdclement
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Not until September 2015

Technologies: C#, Java, JavaScript, Android, Rails, NUnit, RhinoMocks,
SpecFlow

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/alexrdclement/

Email: alexrdclement@gmail.com

Recent grad looking for position in QA Automation Engineering.

------
martincerdeira

      Location: Argentina
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: NO
      Technologies: .NET, MSSQL, SSIS, Python
      Resume: https://github.com/mcerdeira
      Email: martincerdeira@gmail.com

------
sidcool
Location : Pune, India Remote : Yes Willing to Relocate : Yes Technology :
Java, Flex, J2EE, Perl, Shell Scripting, JavaScript, AngularJS, jQuery,
Struts, Spring Email : sidd.kulk[at]gmail[dot]com

------
ponyous
Location: Ptuj, Slovenia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, definitely

Technologies: NodeJS, Javascript, AngularJS, PHP, Linux, Laravel, Docker, SQL,
C#, CSS, HTML...

Resume: [http://meznaric.net](http://meznaric.net)

Email: meznaric@outlook.com

------
gdabdoub3
Location: Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Very

Technologies: Java, Python, JavaScript

Resume:
[http://gabinodabdoub.com/Resume.pdf](http://gabinodabdoub.com/Resume.pdf)

Email: gdabdoub3 <at> gatech <dot> edu

------
Fullstackrails
Location: Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Ruby, SQL, Ruby on Rails, AJAX,
Git, Agile, TDD

Resume: I'm looking for junior-mid developer position, email me for my resume.

Email: daniliauskas.s@gmail.com

------
josephwolf_uk
Location: London, UK

Remote: Would consider

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript

Resume: [https://github.com/josephwolf/CV](https://github.com/josephwolf/CV)

Email: josephwolf.uk@gmail.com

------
IceyEC
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, PHP, C, MySQL, Postgres, Solr, ElasticSearch

Interests Include: Security, encryption, Software architecture

Github: github.com/chrismacnaughton email: chris [at] cmacinfo [dot] com

------
eph_unit

      Location: Boston
      Remote: OK
      Willing to relocate: OK
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails (1 yr exp, looking for junior level role)
      Email: eph.unit@gmail.com

------
t32123t
Location: Atlanta

    
    
      Remote: No  
    
      Willing to relocate: No  
    
      Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Python/Django, Angular, d3  
    
      Email:t32123t@gmail.com

------
zackb
Location: Portland, Or

Remote: Yes, I have been for the last 6 years

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Grails, Spring, C, Android (TV and mobile), iOS,
Objective-C, MySQL, Redis, Javascript

Resume: Upon request

Email: zack at bartel dot com

------
webjac
Location: Orlando, Fl

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

technologies: UX, UI Design, HTML, CSS, SASS, HAML, JS, PHP

Resume: [http://webjac.com/cv](http://webjac.com/cv)

Email: james AT creixems DOT com

------
JoeAltmaier
Location: Midwest Remote: Only. Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Embedded, desktop, mobile, networking Resume: Ask Email: joe@moondew.com

------
swish41
Experienced PM with strong technical (enterprise/mobile) and engineering
background

Location: Texas

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: YES (ideally Palo Alto or SF Bay Area)

Technologies: iOS

Resume: Will email upon request

Email: anandchamarthy@utexas.edu

------
dubt
Location: Cambridge/Boston MA

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Data analysis/modelling, Visualization, R, Python, Pandas,
MySQL, Stata, MATLAB, AWS

Resume: Available via email

Email: watsonj@nber.org

------
sbouafif
Location: Paris

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: JS (Node, React, Angular...), PHP, Python, HTML/CSS, MySQL, Unix

Email: slim.bouafif@gmail.com // @sbouafif

------
tylermac1
Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++/C/C#, PHP, JS, Python, MySQL, Git, SVN

Resume: Can email. Currently C++ Dev.

Email: tylermac1@gmail.com

------
bluesnowmonkey
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, PHP, Lua, Node.

Resume: Several years of full stack web development.

Email: pguillory@gmail.com

------
lurkylurk
PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT - Please don't put your full address in your
public resume.

------
jordanbrown
Current location: SLC, UT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS Developer

Resume: twitter.com/jordanbrown, github.com/jordanbrown

Email: jordan@airkrft.com

------
hatty
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Java, PHP, PostgreSQL, Android

Resume: goo.gl/9AYclW

Email: dschlessman@gmail.com

------
chunkyslink
Location: Leeds, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, PHP, Javascript, CSS3

Resume: on request

Email: neil [at] bleepsystems [dot] com

------
elymspears
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: OK (I even have probably-suitable computers already if Linux is OK for
the job).

Willing to relocate: Not now, but it is possible in mid-to-late 2015 depending
on the destination. It is not possible for me to relocate until that time.

Technologies: I separate them into computation and statistics/math below.

Computational: Python and many associated scientific and data technologies,
Haskell, some C/C++, MySQL, Postgres, MSSQL, Vertica, Riak, Redis, relational
database theory and algorithms, git, mercurial, various flavors of Linux,
experience with (but strong dislike of) the following: MATLAB, Stata, SAS,
Excel, development on Windows. I care a lot about software best practices and
sound-but-not-overkill software architecture choices.

Statistics/Math: Advanced degrees in applied math (Brown) and engineering
(Harvard), with heavy focus on machine learning, Bayesian statistics, Monte
Carlo and sampling-based strategies in scientific computing (MCMC, hybrid
Monte Carlo, simulated annealing), GPU programming, distributed computing with
0MQ and MPI, limited experience with map reduce paradigm. I've also done three
years of Ph.D. coursework in probability theory, econometrics, Bayesian
statistics, real analysis, and statistical modeling. I left a Ph.D. program
early to pursue more immediate applied work instead of academia. I have
experience with, but a _strong_ dislike of, classical Frequentist /
hypothesis-testing methods, especially in econometrics (things like panel data
analysis, Fama MacBeth Regression, Seemingly Unrelated Regression, etc.). I
feel strongly that setting up automated frameworks to crank out datamined
hypotheses that satisfy arbitrary statistical significance levels is shoddy,
bad work that I am unable to feel proud of, and thus I can't feel happy in any
job that requires this kind of statistical work. I am happy, however, to work
extra hard in those kinds of jobs to perform the same sorts of analysis using
more robust Bayesian and machine learning methods to support the solutions to
the same business problems in a better way that I am capable of feeling proud
of when I am able to work hard and do it well. I am also happy to share lots
of academic and pragmatic resources outlining the overwhelming argument for
why those sorts of frameworks are unacceptably bad for statistical practice.

Resume: please ask by email

Email: spearsem a t g m a i l

About: I am looking for work doing machine learning to solve business
problems. I have experience as a research analyst at a quantitative equity
asset management firm, a radar data engineer at a defense lab, and also
developing open source analytics tools for clients at a technology consulting
start-up. I have done graduate work in machine learning, computer vision, and
artificial intelligence. I enjoy working with data infrastructure technologies
and I really love software craftsmanship. My preferred languages are Python
and Haskell, but as long as high quality supporting infrastructure is
available (Linux, distributed version control) I enjoy working in any language
and learning new technologies.

I am looking to avoid jobs that are centrally focused on the stewardship and
dev-ops aspects of big data, such as database curation and administration,
unstructured software tool making for servicing ad hoc analytics requests, and
similar activities. I struggle with the current job market because many
positions that purport to be focused on "data science" are really solely data
stewardship -- and sometimes even worse when they also require focusing on
devops technologies; in those cases it's more like being a "data secretary"
than a data scientist and these jobs don't allow for much autonomy,
creativity, or genuine use of math and statistics.

I am looking for roles where I will be primarily responsible for modeling,
forecasting, and rendering computation of business solutions efficient and
parsimonious. To the extent that database admin or ad hoc software dev are
side tasks that I do occasionally in the service of major modeling tasks, I am
happy to do them and enjoy it. But when a job becomes centrally focused on
only the "stewardship" and "operations" aspects of data, lacking any need for
creative mathematical and statistical modeling choices, it becomes a job that
is not acceptable for me.

I am very skeptical about joining start-ups after a very bad working
experience at one, and several unpleasant late-stage interviews/offer
negotiations with start-ups. I won't categorically rule out the possibility,
but I find most investors and founders expect recruits to just intrinsically
feel motivated to take the job, rather than actually attempting to put numbers
on the risks and suss out whether a start-up offer is truly quantitatively
compelling. I'm a skeptical person: that's just my temperament. It's nothing
personal, but I won't feel invested in any business idea unless it is
quantitatively justified according to features of the job itself and the job
offer.

Note: I don't have much available at Github due to pretty draconian IP rules
at my last two jobs, but here is a link to my careers page at StackOverflow: <
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/ely](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/ely) >
and from there you can see Q&A from my SO account and accounts at the math and
statistics sites too.

------
vmulas

      Location: Cagliari, Sardinia, Italy
    
      Remote: yes
    
      Willing to relocate: For the right offer, yes.
    
      Technologies: 
    

Knowledge of LKM/Kernel space and userspace rootkits. Binary and modules
injection and obfuscation, signal trap protection and anti debugging and
reversing armor.

Debugging & Reverse Eng: hexdump, ltrace, strace, gdb, objdump, objcopy.

Arch: x86, x64, ARM, MIPS and related endianess.

Linux Server: Slackware, Redhat, Fedora, Ubuntu, Debian, OpenSuse.

BSD: FreeBSD.

Embedded Linux: DD-Wrt, OpenWRT, Mikrotik, Custom linux based firmware and
reverse engineering of these.

Database: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle.

Virtualization: Virtualbox, VMware, Docker

Accounting: FTP, SSH, LDAP, VPN

Code Versioning: SVN, GIT

Web Technologies: Apache, Nginx, Tomcat, Jboss

Continuous Integration and Delivery: Jenkins+Nexus+Liverebel

IP Policies: ip, iptables, ebtables, arptables.

Voip: SIP, IAX2

Video surveillance set of technologies.

Wireless: Managed a WISP, configuring antennas, HDSL Cisco and 3Com Routers

    
    
      Resume:
    

I have a degree in Informatic Science and over 10 years of Information
Communication Technology experience. I always had a deep passion in technology
and security, with a focus on wired and wireless networks and mobile device's
technology. Throughout my professional life, I always accepted and enjoyed
challenges with a heavy grade of difficulties, solving and studying it by
myself or joining some security or research group. My experience forged and
made me enthusiast in problem solving.

I worked as network administrator, analyst and architect for a wireless
provider. This job experience included also customer care and telephonic
helpdesk with the customers I followed. I also increased my experience
background adding Video Surveillance skills, acquiring knowledge about common
issues in that field, and understanding what the customer is looking for.

My last job experience was exactly what I was looking for and what I
periodically look for: challenge. So I worked for a company which operates in
the ICT field, projecting an encrypted system layout and coding its tools and
routines with a main focus on security. For that job, I developed an
encryption engine for an highly increased security level that's unique for
each devices where this encryption system is running. Obviously it also
contains anti-reversing tricks, anti-debugger traps and obfuscation
techniques. Actually I'm following 2 companies as DevOps: one is a CMS Web
company, the other one is developing a M2M system with cloud support: almost
daily I have to do with code versioning, installations and deployments,
disaster recovery, databases, virtualization, problem solving and
troubleshooting.

I also worked on my own creating a GPS tracking platform which supports
Android and Symbian smartphones and a VoIP encryption platform, compatible
with all OS and almost all smartphones and tablets.

I relish new challenges in my professional life: I believe meeting new
peoples' experiences is a great way to learn. Just a few infos about me: I
live in Sardinia (Italy), I'm Italian mother tongue and I also speak a fluent
English on a daily basis.

My mission is to hack, no matter what. Hire me, before I "hire" you.

    
    
      Email: vmulas (0x61,0x74) tiscali %2E it

~~~
justplay
I like your attitude

~~~
vmulas
That's what keeps me alive

------
hnwhowantstobe

      Location: Southern California (two hours East of San Diego, in Imperial County)
      
      Remote: (Yes and No) - 
      Yes, because I think it would be interesting to be able to work fully remotely and manage my own times/days of work and still earn good money doing so.
      No, because I also feel like working remotely might not allow me to learn as much from my team (due to all of the small interactions that occur within a normal work environment) and it might also make me more expendable (since where I currently live there's a severe lack of tech jobs, unless there was another remote opportunity that immediately arose I could be out of a job for quite a while).
      
      Willing to relocate:
      Yes, of course I would relocate willingly for the right opportunity without hesitation, though particularly for the Bay Area my primary concern would be the much more expensive housing situation there and the potential risk that could cause for my family if we were to move (this concern primarily arises out of my being used to paying $700 for rent each month compared to $2000+).
      
      Technologies:
      My first love (though some employers may roll their eyes at this) has been PHP and is the language I'm most comfortable with and I'm also very comfortable working with databases and writing complex queries (MySQL / Oracle).
      Of course, working with web technologies I have quite a bit of experience working with the other basic tools of the web: HTML, CSS and JavaScript.
      Additionally, I've extracted data and integrated with a number of outside services, worked with various types of APIs (SOAP / RESTful Web Services) and have also used Microsoft's PowerShell for scripting out tasks.
      I'm familiar with Linux and have used Apple computers in the past, though I still gravitate towards using a Windows PC (which I understand may cause some of the die-hard Mac users to roll their eyes at me too ;-) and have also been exploring delving into languages I've never had to use for my current workplace, but which I feel would be useful to me and make me more employable with tech companies: NodeJS, Ruby/Rails, C, C#, and Java.
      Basically though, I'm really willing to learn anything...what I don't have right now is good teachers for really learning the stuff I don't know (and I'm not able to focus much of my current work week on learning new languages that are non-essential to current work, even though I find them interesting).
      
      Resume:
      I've primarily worked my entire professional career at a higher education institution, working my way up from Webmaster to the manager of the Online Services Department (even though I'm still the only person handling online services for the college).
      During this time I've re-architected our entire website, built numerous web applications handling specific pain points (creating an online Faculty / Staff Directory, a Password Reset Tool, a centralized Syllabi Repository and Online Schedule, a management system for a complicated Program Review process, a Student Portal, full provisioning of student email accounts with Office 365, migration of staff emails to Office 365, automation and repository of Notice of Employment documents for employees, numerous provisioning/syncing integrations for outside systems such as Blackboard, etc.). To put it simply...I've done quite a lot.
      Since there's a lack of experts in my field locally, I've also had the opportunity to teach a few classes here as well.
        
      Email:
      hnwhowantstobehired@gmail.com
      
      What I'm looking for in a potential employer:
      I would love to find a workplace that will provide me a lot more opportunities to solve problems worth solving and learn new programming languages and allow me to continue building my skills as a software writer.
      A job that would provide me lots of freedom to get things done, while also providing resources (teammates) to continually learn from and ask questions.
      A job that I don't have to worry about losing anytime soon so I can have that feeling of security (one of the big pluses of working for a school is that there is strong job security).
      A workplace where my opinion will be respected and where I can also learn and grow my leadership skills.
      A workplace where I can make a big impact.
      Good medical and retirement benefits and a salary that allows me to live with the same comfort I'm currently able to have would also be strongly factored into my decision too.

~~~
hnwhowantstobe
NOTE: Even if you're not sure if I would be a good fit for you, I would still
love to talk and will happily answer all emails that are sent to me so feel
free to reach out!

------
caiob
Location: Yellowknife, NT, Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Hell, yeah! Within Canada though...

Technologies: Ruby, Javascript, SASS

Personal Website: [http://caio.ca](http://caio.ca)

Github: @CaioBianchi

Twitter: @caiobianchi1

Email: caio@caio.ca

\--

* Under technologies, assume full front-end stack (grunt/gulp, npm, compass, coffeescript, git etc..)

My current role is Backend developer for large government applications.

I am easy going, integrate well, and like to work with open minded people.

Looking for a JS dev position, or RoR developer.

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium; Manchester, UK

Remote: Please! Not required though.

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua

Resume: available on request

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908

Ohloh profile:
[https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

Gitorious profile:
[https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley](https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley)

------
ihsw
Location, Ottawa, Canada

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies:

* LAMP stack (intermediate), ELK stack (minimal), AWS (intermediate)

* Symfony (extensive), AngularJS (extensive), jQuery (extensive), Statsd/Graphite (intermediate)

* Python (minimal), Go (intermediate), HTML/CSS (extensive)

* Redis (extensive as main data store), Git (intermediate)

Email: ihsw.aparker@gmail.com

------
notastartup

        Vancouver, BC
        Remote
        No Relocate
        LAMP, Python, Javascript
        http://appsonify.com
        Email on the site.

